# Weekly competition 2010-02



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends thursday/friday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' R' U2 R' U2 F R' 
*2. *R' F' R U' F' U2 F2 U' R' 
*3. *F2 R U R U F' R' F R' 
*4. *F' R2 F U' R F' R2 F U2 
*5. *F2 U F U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F R B L' R2 U' F2 D' B' D2 R 
*2. *L2 B2 R B2 R U2 B2 L' D2 U B2 F' U R D' L D2 U L2 B' U 
*3. *B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U F' L' D' B' R2 U' R' U2 F D2 L 
*4. *R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 D' R B2 F' R D' B L2 U L2 U2 R' 
*5. *R F2 D2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F D L' U L' D' R U2 F2 D' F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U F2 D' U2 L2 Uw' L' U2 F D L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' L' Uw' R' U2 R2 F' L' D' Uw2 U2 F Uw U B F D B2 Fw2 F' U' F Rw2 U2 B L' Fw2
*2. *Uw Fw' F2 Uw U2 Fw2 L D B2 Uw' Fw F Uw Fw' D' Fw2 L2 F' D2 Uw L' B F2 L' Rw2 D2 B F2 R' D Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 L Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 D2
*3. *D Uw2 U' L' Rw' R' D Uw R2 Uw Fw' Uw' U B' L' R' Fw U' F' Uw B' R B2 Uw2 L2 R2 B' U R Fw2 L Rw2 F' D' U2 F Rw2 Uw' U R2
*4. *B' L' U2 Rw2 R' D L R B L' B' F2 Rw' F L' D2 Fw2 Rw R D' B' F2 Uw R' Fw F2 D2 Uw2 R' F2 L Uw2 Rw' U Fw D' L2 D U' L'
*5. *D U2 Fw2 F L2 D' Rw R F L2 Fw L' B' F' Uw U B D' L2 D' F' D' U' Rw' Uw Rw2 D2 F' Rw' F Rw2 U B2 L U' F2 U B F2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R B2 Bw Fw Uw L2 U B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw B' F' Lw Rw Fw2 U' Bw D' Uw2 U2 F Dw Fw2 Lw F Dw B2 R B2 Fw Uw2 U' Bw2 L2 B' Bw' L B2 L D' Rw2 Bw R' Bw' D2 Lw B' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F Lw Uw L' Lw' D2 Rw
*2. *Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' Bw' D' R D2 Lw' F2 Lw' Dw' R2 D' B2 F' Uw Lw' R' B D2 Dw2 R' B' D' R D2 Lw Uw Rw F U' L' Uw2 B' Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Rw F2 D Rw' Bw Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw Rw' F' L' Bw2 D2 L2 Lw Uw2
*3. *R' U2 L' Bw L' Bw2 R F' R2 U L' D Uw Bw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 D Dw2 L2 Fw D B Fw' Uw2 Fw Dw B Bw' Fw2 F Lw' R' D Dw' L' Uw2 Fw Lw2 R' B2 U Lw' R2 B' F' R U2 Lw Dw Uw Fw2 Dw2 B' F' D2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *R2 U Lw2 U' L Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' R' Bw Rw2 B F2 R' D Fw L' R2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw L B D L2 Rw' R2 U Bw2 Uw B' Bw' F' D2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 B D2 Uw' Bw F' L R Uw' U Fw2 Dw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Lw' F L' Fw'
*5. *L2 Lw' Rw2 D Fw' D' L Lw' B' Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw' R2 Uw Rw Dw2 U Rw B2 Bw2 R U2 Rw R2 Uw2 B2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw Dw Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Fw' D' Lw' Fw R' U2 B2 D' B Fw2 D' U Lw' B Bw F' L U Rw' R Bw' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' U 3F2 2R2 R' F' D2 3U2 2B' D' 2U2 B' 2D' 3U' L 2L 3R 2R R2 3U 2U' 2B' 2F2 U' F' 2D' 3U L' D 3U' L' 2R2 R2 U2 B2 D' 3U R' 2U 3F L R2 2D2 2R 2U F2 2D L' 2R 2B' 3F 2L' 3U2 F 3R' D 2R2 2F' L' 3U 2U2 U 3R R' B2 3U2 2B' 2L2 2D' 3U' B2 3R' 2R 3F' 2F2 3U2 R 2B 2F' U'
*2. *2U' B L R2 D2 F' 2R 3U' 3F' 2R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U 2B 2D2 2U' 2F' 2U' R' B 2R R 2D2 3U U 2B2 3F2 2R2 2U2 2B' D2 R2 D' 3F' 2F L D B2 3F2 2F 2R 2B 3R 3F F2 3U F2 3R B' D 2B 3R' D' U' B2 2F' 3U2 3F2 F2 2L' R' D' B 2B' 2D 3U2 3F 2D 3U 2U2 2F D2 F D' L2 3F' 2U' L2 2U'
*3. *2R' 3U' 3F 2L' 2F' F R' 3F' 2D' 2U2 U' F 2L2 3R2 D' F2 2D2 2U 2L 2U2 2R2 3F2 2U2 3F' R2 2D' 2L2 D' 2B' 2D B' 3F' F' 2R2 3U' 2R' F2 2L 3R2 2R' R2 F L 2R2 B 2F2 2R2 R 2F' 2D' B 3F2 3R 2B' 2D 2R' F2 2U L 2L2 R' D 2D 3U2 2U2 U 3F 3U2 3F2 2D' 2L' 2R R B 2B' 2F2 U 2R2 D U'
*4. *3F2 F R2 2B' 2F R 3F' 2D 2U 3R' 3U 2F F D' 2R D' 2U' 2L 2R2 B 2F2 D 3U 2U' L' D 2B L R2 D 3F' 2D' 2B2 D' 3U 2F2 3U 3R2 D2 2U' B' L2 2B L' R 2D R 2B 2F2 U' 2F 2U2 2R 2D' 2U B2 3F2 2F' R 3F2 R' 3F' 3U2 L 2L' 2B2 D2 3R2 B' 3R' B L U2 2F' 3U2 F' 2D 2U L2 2U'
*5. *L2 R 2D' L' R2 2F 3R2 2B 3F' 2R2 2F 2U' 2F2 L2 2D2 3U U F' R' 2D' 3F2 D' 2L 2B' D 2D 2U B 2R 3F L 3F F 2U 2L2 D2 2L R 2U B 2U' 3R2 F2 R2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F 3R2 D 2L' R 2B' 2L 2F' 3R 2D 2U 2R' 3U2 2R2 R' 2B2 3F' L' 2L' 2U2 B2 2L2 3R2 2R 3F2 U L' 3F 3U2 2U' 3R2 3F' 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D 3D 3L 3F' 2R' R2 D L 2L' 3D2 U 2L2 B2 2U 3B F2 3L2 3U' 2U 2L2 3F' 3U2 3B' 2F' 3R' D2 2D' 2R' B' 3B2 3F U2 B' 2B' 3B F2 2U' U F2 U2 L' 2F' F2 2L2 R2 2F F2 3L 3R' 2R' B' 3L R' 3U2 2L' 3R' 3D 3U2 L' F' 3D' 3U 3B2 3U U' 2F2 U B' 2R' 3F' D' 2D U2 3L 3R2 3B L' 2R B2 2B 3B2 3F2 3L' 3U2 U2 2L2 R B 3L' 3R' 3F2 2D 3D' U2 2F F' 3R D' 2D' U2
*2. *3L2 2R 2D2 3U' 3F2 2F F 2L 2B2 U' 2R' 2D' 3D F2 D U2 2R2 2F' D2 2D' 3D2 L R2 3U 2L' 3R2 D 3B 2R2 3D' 3U 3L R' 3F L' 2B2 2L2 2B 2L 2U R2 2D' 3D 2R B' 3L2 U' 2F2 L2 3L2 2B2 F 3U B 2F2 3L2 D L2 3B' 2U' B' 2L' 2R' 2D' L' 2L' 2D 2U 2L F' D R 2B2 L' 3R 2B2 U' 3L2 R' 3U B2 L2 3R2 3U2 3B 3L 3R2 2R' B2 2F F D' 3U2 3R B2 L2 2F2 D2 3D R'
*3. *2U' 2R' U F2 2D' 3L' 3D' 2R 3U' 3F2 L 3F2 2U2 2B U 2B 2D 3F F 2D2 3B L 2D2 3L' 3R' 2B' F2 U2 3B 2D2 2L2 R' D 3D' U2 2L 3F' 2U' U 2L' 3L 3D2 2U2 L 3U' 2U' 3B 2F2 U 2B2 3D 3U2 2U' U 2B' 3U2 2R D 2U U 2B' R' 3U' U' R2 3U' 2B2 U2 3L' F' 2R2 R 2F' 3U U2 L' B2 2R' 3U 2R D 2D' 2U 3R' 2R 2F2 2R D' 2D2 3B2 3F 2U U B2 2B 2F2 3D2 U2 2L' 3L
*4. *D' 2D2 3L2 U B2 D U B 3B2 2U2 U' R' 3F 2D' F' 2R' 3B2 2L 3R' 2R 3B 3L2 2D' 3D2 R 3U2 2L B' 2F2 2U2 2B L F' 2U2 3B U' F 2D 3B U 3L2 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F' L2 B2 2B2 2F2 2R B 2B2 D B' 2B' L B 2F' U2 B' 3R2 2F2 2D' F 2R2 3F2 F2 3U 2F F' 2D2 3U' U2 R 2D U' 3B2 2R' 2F' F 3U' 2R 3F' 2L D' 3R2 2R' U2 3R2 3F2 3R2 2F 2D' R2 U B' 3B 2F'
*5. *L 3D 2U' 2B' 3F' L' 2R2 3D 2U' 3B 3L 2B D' 2F D' B2 3D 3F 3D2 2U 2F 2L' 2B 3R 2F2 3U 3R 3F2 2R2 3F2 L2 2D 3R' R 2D 3D2 L2 3L 2F' F' 3L 3F' 2F' D 2D 2L' U' 2L 2B2 R' 2B 2F2 3U F' 2D2 R D 2R2 2D2 3U2 U2 L' 2L' R2 F' 3L2 B' 2L2 2U L' 3U U' 2L2 F' 2L2 3L R' D 2L R 2D2 3U 3R2 2D' 3L2 B2 3F 2F 2L2 2B2 3F2 3U' 3R 2R B F' U' B2 2L' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
*2. *R' U' R U R' U2 R' F' U2 
*3. *U' F2 R U' F2 R' F R F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 B' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 F' U B F 
*2. *D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 R U R2 U' R U2 L D R2 B' U 
*3. *L' U2 L D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 F' L B' R' B' F' L' D L2 F' R 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Rw2 F Uw' U Rw' D' Rw' Fw2 F L' B2 F2 L' Rw B F' Rw' Fw2 U B D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F L' B' F U2 B2 L2 Uw' Fw F2 Rw' F2 D U'
*2. *Uw F2 D' Uw U Fw Uw2 U' R' D U2 Rw' D Uw' U2 Rw2 U2 Fw' L2 D2 F2 D Uw Rw' Fw Rw R U' F2 Uw2 F2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' B D
*3. *Fw F' D' L Uw' R Uw2 U L2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw R2 B Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R U L Rw' Uw2 U Rw B2 Fw' F' U' B U2 F' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 Uw R' F' D2 Rw' R2 Dw Lw2 B2 L' B' D' Dw U' Fw' L D Uw2 L' Lw2 Uw B F Dw2 Uw2 F' Dw2 B Lw Dw' Uw R B' R B' Lw2 B2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw D Lw2 R2 Bw Rw Dw' U2 Fw2 F L' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Bw' L Fw2 Uw
*2. *Uw2 Fw' L2 R B' L2 D Lw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw F' Uw F2 R2 D Dw2 L2 F2 Uw F' Uw Lw R2 U B D' F' Lw2 D' B2 F' Rw2 U' L U2 Rw B' D Uw B' Bw' L Lw2 Rw D F' Rw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Fw' F' L2 U2 R' Uw' Rw2
*3. *Fw' Lw B' Dw' U Bw2 R2 Uw L2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw' B F' L' Lw2 Dw2 Rw Bw Rw' Bw2 U' B Fw' L' R' Dw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Dw U2 R Uw U2 B2 Bw L' B D2 Uw Bw F Lw' U' R2 U' Lw' B2 Dw R' B2 L' Dw' Bw' Rw D' Rw Uw Fw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 B D B' L' F U R D2 U2 
*2. *R' D2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L B D2 R F U B' F D F2 R 
*3. *B2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 L B F' D' L' F' D2 B D L U' R2 
*4. *U2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' R2 B' D U R D2 L' R 
*5. *R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F' D L2 F L U2 R' D2 B' F2 U' 
*6. *L' F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U L R U' L2 D' L R2 F 
*7. *F2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 R2 D F2 L F D' L' D' R' U B' R2 F2 
*8. *L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B L D' L' F' D2 U R U2 F L2 U2 F2 
*9. *R' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 B' D' B' L R2 U2 B' L D' F' 
*10. *D2 R D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U' R B' L' F2 R D2 F' L2 B F 
*11. *R' D2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R B D' L D L2 U F' L' D F 
*12. *U2 L F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' D R' B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' 
*13. *U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L F2 R U' L2 R' B L D' U B2 U2 R F' 
*14. *R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R U B D B' U' F L D2 B' U' 
*15. *B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B R' D2 B U R' B' D R' U' F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 L D R2 B D2 U L D' L F' R 
*2. *R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 R' D B2 L B2 D' B 
*3. *L U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 D B2 F L2 F D' B' D R F' R' 
*4. *B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L D2 L' B F R' D' L F2 L2 B D B2 L' R2 
*5. *R2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U B' L2 F' L' F2 L2 R' U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' B' D F' D2 U R' D U2 R' B2 D2 
*2. *U2 F2 L2 B2 L R' F2 R D B F D B' U' L' R' U F2 D2 F' 
*3. *F2 U2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D L' B2 D R D' R' U' L' U' 
*4. *R' D2 L2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' U2 R' D L' F R' B' F2 D2 L2 F' U2 
*5. *U2 F2 D2 L F2 L R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B F L' D R U' F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R F' U R2 D F U R' F' R2 U2 
*2. *D2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 U R U2 F U2 F' R' D' B' R2 
*3. *B2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B' D' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D F' R2 
*4. *D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F' L B U L2 F2 D' F D' 
*5. *D2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' D' B2 F' D2 R' U' L' D' R2 U R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F2 R' F R U F2 U2 
*3. *L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U B' L R D' F' R B' R2 U 
*4. *Fw Rw2 Fw2 U F2 Rw' B2 F' U' L R' U' F' D2 F' R' F D Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 U' R2 F2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw Rw U2 Rw R Fw Uw' U2 B Fw L' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' 
*3. *F2 L R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B' L U F U2 R2 F2 L R U R' 
*4. *B Uw' B' F Rw R2 Uw2 Fw Rw F Rw' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U' Rw B' D' Uw2 L' Uw' U R' B' L2 Rw Uw' U B' Fw' F Rw' R F Rw2 F'
*5. *Rw' R2 Dw' L2 U F2 Dw B' Rw' R2 D Uw' L' Bw Uw Lw Uw' U' F' Uw' Rw Dw Bw Lw' Bw2 L2 Rw Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Fw' D' F D Dw' Uw U2 F2 L D F D2 Fw Lw2 Fw' R2 Uw' L2 Fw2 L Dw L' Lw' R Uw2 Fw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R' U' L R U' L' U L' R' L' R U' R L u b 
*2. *U B' L U' B L' U' L' U L' R' L' R U' R L B r' l' b 
*3. *R' L' U' R' U L R' L' B' U' B U' L B' r l 
*4. *L U' R U L' R' L R' B L B' L R L' u r l' b 
*5. *L R L R' L R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U L' B' u' r' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,1) (2,4) (-2,5) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (2,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(6,0) (3,3) (1,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (2,2) (4,0) (-1,0) (-4,0) (5,4) (-4,0) (5,2) (6,1) (6,4) (5,2) (0,0)
*3. *(0,0) (0,6) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (0,1) (0,5) (1,1) (-1,0) (6,3) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2) (0,1) (-3,4) (5,0)
*4. *(3,5) (6,-2) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (-4,3) (3,0) (0,1) (5,0) (6,0) (4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,0)
*5. *(-5,6) (0,6) (-1,2) (0,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (5,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-1,0) (-2,4) (6,5)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

2x2: 4.61, 4.91, 3.92, 3.67, 5.86 = 4.48
3x3: 15.51, 11.21, 17.93, 14.12, 14.31 = 14.65
4x4: 53.99, 47.94, 1:00.02, 59.62, 56.59 = 56.74
Magic: 1.44, 1.40, 1.47, 1.37, 1.25 = 1.40
Master Magic: 3.16, 4.17, 3.50, 3.29, 3.41 = 3.40
Square-1: 25.25, 17.16, 23.23, 19.30, 12.33 = 19.90
2-3-4: 1:29.43
2-3-4-5: 3:11.49
Pyraminx: 9.60, 13.03, 6.51, 9.56, 7.50 = 8.88
Megaminx: 1:28.46, 1:34.12, 1:23.09, 1:50.24, 1:29.25 = 1:30.61
Clock: 10.95, 9.41, 10.87, 8.35, 7.48 = 9.54
6x6: 4:19.85, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF Canhaz exploshun?
5x5: 2:09.47, 1:40.11, 1:43.04, 1:41.70, 1:30.65 = 1:41.62
7x7: 5:12.16, 4:52.36, 4:55.67, 5:03.26, 4:48.94 = 4:54.92
3x3OH: 29.92, 38.08, 28.16, 28.68, 29.67 = 29.42
2x2BLD: 25.86, 42.90, 38.69 = 25.86
3x3BLD: DNF(2:03.51), DNF(2:11.78), 2:13.26 = 2:13.26 Triplefail.
4x4BLD: 9:15.67, DNS, DNS = 9:15.67
5x5BLD: 27:52, DNS, DNS = 27:52
MultiBLD: 2/2 4:52.76 
3x3WF: 2:52.34, DNF, 3:14.62, 2:30.16, 2:42.62 = 2:56.53
3x3MTS: 52.96, 57.10, 1:08.62, 1:07.03, 52.82 = 59.03


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2010)

Patrick Kelly

*3x3*: 14.79, (14.13), 15.74, 15.25, (17.53) => 15.26
Little warmup


----------



## Edmund (Jan 8, 2010)

3x3
16.02
(19.38), 16.12, (14.07), 16.79, 15.16
Comment: Meh but my cube is super confusing but it moves great. (Purple C4Y Core w/ Diansheng pieces but the shades of every color other than red and white are kind of different)

oh
27.33
24.58, (36.48), (22.60), 30.35, 27.06
Comment: very inconsistent and all solves are nl. REALLY GOOD AVERAGE


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 8, 2010)

*2x2*= 18.92, 10.55, (9.97), (DNF), 12.48 = *13.98*
fail
*3x3*= (31.64), 27.59, 31.58, 27.50, (25.41) = *28.89*
failier


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 8, 2010)

*2x2:* *2.14*, 3.27, 3.74, *4.70*, 4.24 = *3.75* - I should llearn the T-CLLs 
*3x3:* *9.20*, 10.77, 9.91, *12.16*, 11.05 = *10.58* - WTF?!?! Amazing  no skips!
*4x4:* *44.18*, 53.69, 55.30, *1:00.33*, 52.67 = *53.88* - PB single.
*5x5:* *1:39.00*, *1:26.04*, 1:35.39, 1:35.34, 1:31.63 = *1:34.12 *- 
*6x6:* *3:11.36*, 3:32.35, *3:52.75*, 3:15.45, 3:22.45 = *3:23.42*
*7x7:* 5:15.26, 5:20.56, *5:34.53*, 5:26.54, *5:11.35* = *5:20.79*
*2x2 BLD:* 14.15, DNF(30.11), 28.02 = *14.15*
*3x3 BLD:* 2:40.37, 1:57.35, DNF(2:20.44) = 1:57.35 - Awesome! 
*4x4 BLD:* 22:59 - slow but at least a success. 
*Multi BLD:* 1/2 10:24
*3x3 OH:* 24.12, *23.22*, 25.66, *28.86*, 23.58 = *24.45*
*3x3 MTS:* *1:22.49*, 1:03.44, 1:15.14, *1:00.03*, 1:14.80 = *1:11.13*
*3x3 WF:* 2:23.53, 2:13.23, *2:45.15*, *2:08.43*, 2:25.32 = *2:20.69*
*2-4 relay:* *1:14.82*
*2-5 relay:** 3:00.11*
*Magic:* 1.56, *1.35*, 1.46, 1.53,* DNF* = *1.52*
*Clock:* 12.58, 12.39, *13.69*, *10.73*, 11.02 = *11.99*
*Megaminx:* *57.97*, 1:01.48, 1:06.79, 1:01.19, *1:07.76* = *1:03.15* - too inconsistant.
*Pyraminx:* 5.27, 6.49, *3.97*, *6.75*, 5.02 = *5.59*
*Square-1:* *32.57*, 19.57, 20.07, *19.43*, 20.17 = *19.94*

*FMC: 37*

Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R' 

Solution: D' F' D U2 F' U F y2 U2 F U' R' U' R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F U' F' U' F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' y2 F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 (37)

2x2x2: D' F' D U2 F' U F (7)
2x2x3: y2 U2 F U' R' U' R' (13)
F2L#3: F2 U2 *F'* (16)
F2L#4: *F'* U2 F U' F' *U F* (23)
OLL: *F' U2* F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' (32)
PLL: y2 F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 (41)

4 moves cancel. =37 moves. Found in 25-30 minutes.
I had another 37-mover.. can't be bothered to look for something better..


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 10.15, 10.80, 9.22, 13.33, 9.08 = *10.06*
Comment: Full Ortega. Finally bothered my backside to learn 3 more algs.
*3x3*: 24.78, 19.59, 25.40, 27.58, 24.19 = *24.79*
Comment: The second was amazing. Really easy 2look last layer, and pairs just kept jumping out at me. Almost a PB.
*4x4*: 1.35.78 O, 1.19.81, 1.29.58 O, 1.23.09, 1.26.06 = *1.26.24*
Comment: Amazingly, only 2 O paritys in the entire lot.
*5x5*: 2.46.69, 2.48.81, 2.38.97, 2.25.88, 2.41.50 = *2.42.39*
Comment: 0.39 secs slower than last week lol. Very nice single. PB?
*6x6*: 5.12.69, 5.17.70, 5.23.89, 5.17.76, 5.13.97 = *5.16.48*
Comment: Very consistent. 2 double paritys and 3 single paritys. Battling my BlackV6, who I have named Ebenezer, makes solving my white one a pleasure.
*7x7*: 8.15.81, 8.10.01, 8.06.98, 8.03.59, 8.16.88 = *8.10.93*
Comment: Wow. That was a PBavg by approximately two time zones! The V7 I got for Xmas is starting to feel really nice now. I'll hopefully get a sub8 single soon. The final solve would have been close, had I not have missed the yellow orange outer wings being flipped untill well into my F2L.
*3x3OH*: 1.20.03, 1.12.42, 1.18.45, 49.67, 1.09.81 = *1.13.56*
Comment: Amazing 4th solve Huge PB in the region of 10secs. Non Lucky too. Simple FRUR'U'F' and Aperm.
*2-4 Relay*: *2.18.66*
Comment: Wow, that was bad. 20sec 2x2 to start, a solid 25 3x3, then a 1.35ish 4x4 with no parity. I'm glad I'm saying that is bad, because it shows improvement - 2months ago I would have jumped for joy.
*2-5 Relay*: *5.04.18*
Comment: Okay I guess.
*Magic*: 1.58, 1.59, DNF, 1.44, 1.77 = *1.65avg*
Comment: Can do better.
*Master Magic*: 2.93, 2.93, 2.96, 3.55, 2.88 = *2.94avg*
Comment: See above.
*Clock*: 15.22, 18.53, 18.74, 15.98, 20.41 = *17.75*
Comment:
*Pyraminx*: 21.86, 17.19, 13.68, 21.68, 22.03 = *19.91*
*Square1*: 59.59, 1.24.24, 1.26.22, DNF, 46.36 = 1.16.68
Comment: Nice on 5th lol. DNF'd because I decided to pop my cube, and lose the piece beneath the chair.
*3x3 FMC*: *49 moves*

F' D U' F B' D L' D' L
F U' F'
B' U B U L U L'
U2 B U2 B' U R' U' R
y2 l' U' L U R U' L' U
x' U F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L
Comment: Found the 2x2x2 block after about 30 seconds. Then back to the usual rubbish I do. Still 49 is one of my better performances.


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 8, 2010)

*JunwenYao

3x3x3*
1. 17.88	
2. (16.89) 
3. 19.09	
4. (23.19) 
5. 21.22	
Average: 19.40
やったあ！Good！

*4x4x4*
1. (1:05.14) 
2. 1:15.03	
3. (1:23.38) 
4. 1:11.14	
5. 1:05.38
Average: 1:10.52


----------



## Muesli (Jan 8, 2010)

*3x3x3*

22.78, (19.01), (24.62), 23.89, 20.88 = 22.52
_Pretty average. Nice sub-20 though._

*2x2x2*

(8.72) ,6.75, 8.05, 6.61, (5.78) = 7.14
_Stupid counting 8. _

*Pyraminx*

(15.09), (26.69), 19.04, 16.66, 19.59, = 18.43
_Second day borrowing a Pyraminx. I'll learn a real method once I get my own._

*Magic
*
1.92, 1.73, (3.39), (1.54), 2.02 = 1.89
_Lol. I fail._


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 8, 2010)

Has the rule of saving a space changed as of recent, or are people just not aware of this?

If it's changed, then I save this post.
Otherwise, I'm curious.


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 8, 2010)

Kidstardust 
*Square1* : 38.52, 42.56, 44.16, 43.11, 30.09 = 41.39 
*OH* : 1: 0.08, 1: 6.55, 1: 7.15, 1;16.96, 57.98 = 1. 4.59


----------



## mande (Jan 8, 2010)

2x2: (7.64), 8.32, 8.69, 8.23, (8.99) = 8.41
Comment: Not great.

3x3: 15.54, 20.01, (28.42), (11.82), 20.30 = 18.62
Comment: WOW, new single PB!!!  PLL skip. Good average as well, could have been better though.

3x3 OH: 34.05, 42.51, (31.05), 1:00.70, (1:01.53) = 45.75
Comment: Ugh, I messed up the E perms on the last 2 solves. Would have been such a good average otherwise.

2x2 BLD: 49.00, DNF(1:12.95), DNF(44.04) = 49.00
Comment: Quite good.

3x3 BLD: 2:39.59, 2:19.72, DNF(3:31.70) = 2:19:72
Comment: Good.

3x3 MultiBLD: 1/2 = 0 points (9:03:52 [4:30])
Comment: I memorized wrongly for the second cube (first solved), which I realized midway between execution of the same cube. I correctly figured out what my error was, this caused me to undo half my solve. Unfortunately, the same cube was 1 3 cycle of edges off, so I think I did a mistake during the undoing.

3x3 MTS: (1:17.07), 1:43.37, (2:08.17), 1:29.36, 1:17.62 = 1:30:12
Comment: It is tough using two different colour schemes...I hope there is no rule against doing so.

3x3 FMC: DNF
Comment: Horrible, best I had was a 47 move solution. I could get some 12-13 move 2x2x3 blocks, nothing useful beyond that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 8, 2010)

*2x2*

(4.98), 4.75, (1.97), 3.51, 4.41 = 4.22 average of 5 (thats average for me now)

*3x3*

19.42, 19.09, 20.76, (18.00), (25.88) = 19.76 average of 5 (slow...)

*2x2 BLD*

9.96, 12.03, DNF (18.60) = 9.96 (good)

*Magic*

Yay for restringing 

(1.06), 1.02, (0.96), 0.98, 0.98 = 0.99 average!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!! I ONLY GOT MY FIRST SUB 1 SINGLE YESTERDAY!!!!!!! im not gonna beat this for a while


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 8, 2010)

3x3

1.	32.66	--> B2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F R B L' R2 U' F2 D' B' D2 R
2.	46.53	--> L2 B2 R B2 R U2 B2 L' D2 U B2 F' U R D' L D2 U L2 B' U
3.	44.78	--> B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 U F' L' D' B' R2 U' R' U2 F D2 L
4.	34.33	--> R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 D' R B2 F' R D' B L2 U L2 U2 R'
5.	46.15	--> R F2 D2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F D L' U L' D' R U2 F2 D' F'

Average: 40.89

Pretty good.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2: *6.51, 4.18, 5.72, 3.68, 5.46= *5.12* 
*3x3: *21.66, 17.36, 22.15, 22.22, 23.61= *22.01*
*3x3 OH: *29.04, 34.38, 44.17, 33.76, 44.73= *37.44*
*3x3 Feet: *DNF, 3:37.18, 3:23.84, 3:26.90, 3:45.66= *3:36.58*
*4x4: *1:22.33, 1:27.42, 1:29.10, 1:35.44, DNS= *1:30.66*
*5x5: *2:43.79, 2:46.21, 3:02.36, 2:57.21, 2:33.41= *2:49.07*
*6x6: *5:51.57, 5:37.69, 5:35.96, 5:20.38, DNS=*5:41.74*
*Pyraminx: *9.42, 10.52, 10.37, 10.14, 13.57= *10.34* 
*Megaminx: *2:44.06, 2:48.25, 2:54.46, 2:46.67, DNS=*2:49.79*
*Square-1: *28.58, 42.72, 32.94, 40.35, 40.17= *37.82*
*Clock: *16.71, DNF, 13.98, 15.64, 18.11= *16.82* 
*Magic:* 1.27, 1.15, 1.28, 1.18, 1.33= *1.24*
*Master Magic: *3.55, 3.88, 3.59, 4.11, 4.58= *3.86* 
*2x2+3x3+4x4: **1:52.65*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: **4:52.96*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 9, 2010)

3-20.06
20.65, 17.94, 19.91, 19.94, 20.33

I'll edit this to make it look better later.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.19, 4.43, 5.82, (3.98), (6.03) = 5.15
EastSheens are bad.
*4x4x4:* (1:30.02), 1:38.97, 1:53.49, 1:36.98, (2:04.60) = 1:44.81
EastSheens are bad.
*FMC:* D2 F D2 R U R' U R U R' B' U' R' U R B2 U' B' U' R' F R B R' F' R B2 U2 R' U' B' L2 (*32*)

Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R' 

On normal scramble:
*1x2x2 Block:* D2 F D2 (3)
Switch to inverse:
*Triple-X Cross:* L2 B U R U2 *B* . U B U *B'* (13)
Switch to normal:
*Finish F2L:* R U R' U R U R' (20)
*Leave 3 Corners:* B' U' R' U R *B* (26)
*Insert at .:* R' F R B R' F' R *B'* (34) 
*Cancellations:* B' (B)' => B2 at the end of the insertion. B (B')' => B2 at the beginning of the inversion of the moves on the inverse scramble.


One cube for FM is bad.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2:* (9.20) 9.02 (6.59) 7.86 8.00 => 8.29

*3x3:* 23.54 (20.10) (DNF) 20.79 20.66 => 21.66

*4x4:* 1:36.33 1:35.97 1:36.64 (1:30.98) (1:40.29) => 1:36.31

*5x5:* (3:24.76) 3:59.34 3:51.68 (4:20.89) 3:31.04 => 3:47.35

*3x3 OH:* 44.80 (41.32) (49.36) 45.02 41.53 => 43.78

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:10.32

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 6:20.72

*Magic:* 1.32 (3.63) 1.30 1.80 (1.29) => 1.47


----------



## Edmund (Jan 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Has the rule of saving a space changed as of recent, or are people just not aware of this?
> 
> If it's changed, then I save this post.
> Otherwise, I'm curious.



I don't think it would of changed. It's just as annoying as space-saving was in '09. 
Oh and sly way of saving a first page.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (DNF), 12.65, (9.13), 10.33, 27.97 = 17.32
*3x3x3*: 28.56, (21.78), 28.02, (30.25), 28.83 = 28.47
*4x4x4*: 2:22.43, 1:55.40, (1:53.94), 1:59.41, (2:48.46) = 2:05.75
*5x5x5*: (4:25.08), 4:08.97, 3:56.96, 4:00.19, (3:42.91) = 4:02.04
*6x6x6*: 9:17.82, 7:00.14
*7x7x7*: (19:39.85), 14:34.76, 16:37.74, (12:59.39), 15:08.60 = 15:27.03
The speedsolves that I did first (2-4) were all pretty crap.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:21.47, DNF(1:44.43), DNF(1:18.68) = 1:21.47
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:38.90), DNF(4:03.36), 3:16.86 = 3:16.86
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(28:48:61)
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/4 = 0 DNF(13:11.07)
In multi, I couldn't organize a single thought and just gave up during memo.

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:49.40, 1:28.78, (DNF), 1:08.84, (1:02.11) = 1:29.01
Well, I now know that OH solving is actually fun.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:43.13
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 7:07.11
Pretty average relays.

*Magic*: 2.09, 1.93, (1.65), (2.15), 1.93 = 1.98
*Megaminx*: (5:35.09), 5:33.94, 5:25.40, 4:32.34, (4:09.77) = 5:10.56
*Pyraminx*: 43.15, 30.71, (30.05), 31.30, (46.13) = 35.05
*Square-1*: 4:27.90, 2:38.55, (DNF), 3:40.22, (1:48.77) = 3:35.56
I suck at all of these.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R F U' R' U R' D2 R D R D' R2 D R D2 R D R2 B R' B2 D B D' B R2 B' U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 (42)


Spoiler



2x2x2: D2 F D2 B2 L2 (5)
2x2x3: D2 R F U' R' U (11)
F2L1: R' D2 R D R D' R2 D R D' (21)
F2L2: D' R D R2 B R B' (28)
OLL: B R2 B2 D B D' B R2 B' (37)
PLL: U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 (46)
Cancellations: D' D' = D2 (-1), R B' B R2 = R' (-3)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2010)

*3x3:* (14.09), 14.39, 14.52, (20.00), 16.01 = 14.97
Amazing last 2 solves:fp

*3x3 OH:* 28.51, 31.58, (31.71), (27.03), 27.46 = 29.18
I seem to have magically improved on OH :confused:

*2x2:* (4.45), (7.28), 5.01, 5.24, 6.19 = 5.48
Ortega with pretty easy cases.

*2x2 BLD:* 1:04.94, DNF(39.69), DNF(37.25) = 1:04.94
I suck at SpeedBLD. Old Pochmann ftw.

*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:46.51), DNF(2:53.42), 2:31.25 = 2:31.25
Wow very bad @[email protected] I did an extra x rotation on the first and the second was off by an edge cycle


----------



## jave (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2x2: 15.45*
15.16
18.31
(12.16)
(23.27)
12.88
Comments: LOL, I recently got a 2x2x2 cube, and I wanted to test it, so I tested it here. Haven't got time to learn the proper methods to speedsolve 2x2x2 yet. 

*3x3x3: 29.39*
27.22
(35.28)
27.19
(22.06)
33.76
Comments: PLL skip on the 22.06 solve  And pop during OLL on the last solve.

*4x4x4: 2:10.90*
2:16.91
(1:53.42)
1:57.09
(2:33.84)
2:18.69

*3x3x3 OH: 1:18.04*
1:16.18+
1:08.64
1:20.80
1:38.19
1:19.15

*2-3-4 relay: 2:54.24*
Comments: Yay, finally I could join this event after getting my 2x2x2 

*Pyraminx: 16.95*
19.78
(14.38) 
16.01
15.06
(29.20)


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

2x2- 5.39, 5.92, 6.32, 5.99, 6.29
3x3- 56.66, 17.09, 16.93, 17.84, 14.72
4x4- 1:18.30, 1:13.29, 1:10.13, 1:11.43, 1:15.73
5x5- 2:06.83, 2:37.04, 2:15.40, 2:15.54, 2:06.80
7x7- 7:32.18, 7:03.12, 6:54.95, 8:21.21, 7:05.29
2-4 Relay- 1:42.35
2-5 Relay- 3:54.21
2x2 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, 3:36.02
3x3 OH- 40.72, 39.01, 39.49, 38.82, 32.92
MTS- 1:51.01, 2:03.19, 2:03.10, 1:42.84, 1:28.19
3x3 WF- 2:52.00, 3:01.83, 2:56.81, 2:43.12, 2:48.59
Magic- 2.13, 2.32, 2.12, 24.59, 2.10
FMC- DNF
Megaminx- 4:01.21, 3:51.28, 3:42.39, 3:33.02, 4:06.99
MultiBLD- 3/3 21:19.20


----------



## mazei (Jan 9, 2010)

4x4x4: 56.91, 47.84, 50.05, 52.74, 52.30 = 51.70

5x5x5: 1:34.06, 1:40.14, 1:33.72, 1:39.55, 1:42.28 = 1:37.92

2x2x2: 4.48, 6.97, 6.94, 4.83, 6.30 = 6.02

Megaminx: 1:32.80, 1:35.76, 1:39.39, 1:34.59, 1:32.74= 1:34.38

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Bloody BH corners.....

2x2x2 BLD: 1:24.10, DNF, DNF = 1:24.10
Today is just bull**** for BLD

3x3x3 OH: 23.13, 24.55, 22.91, 30.88, 22.99 = 23.56
Today is just...bad

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay = 1:20.78

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay = 2:52.37
1:14 when finished 4x4 in this relay and look at what my 2-4 relay time is...My 3x3 solve in 2-5 relay is bad as well.

3x3x3: 11.12, 11.40, 14.50, 14.71, 11.11 = 12.34
WTF!?!?! Damn sup-14s.

I'll do the rest later.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 13.97, (15.12+), 13.22, (11.29), 12.45 = *13.21*
(breaking in a new LanLan 2x2x2 - good fun)
*3x3x3:* (40.76), 37.77, 37.57, 33.45, (31.80) = *36.26*
(wow! this is a serious improvement on my recent averages - I must've gotten lucky a few times there)
*4x4x4:* (3:14.18), 3:10.23, 2:26.76, 2:50.76, (2:16.89) = *2:49.25*
*5x5x5:* (4:05.56), 4:19.38, (4:47.57), 4:20.56, 4:34.12 = *4:24.69*
*6x6x6:* 8:47.51, 7:58.35, 8:05.03, (7:21.39), (8:59.24) = *8:16.96*
*7x7x7:* 12:02.55, 12:04.54, 12:15.53, (12:20.45), (11:48.74) = *12:07.54*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:47.02, (1:12.57), 1:17.39, (2:08.90), 1:42.80 = *1:35.74*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:47.99*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:44.24*
*Magic:* 3.77, 2.37, 2.23, (3.83), (2.15) = *2.79*
(this event is always accompanied by plenty of bad language - my method sometimes just ends in a tangle - I need some help!)
*Master Magic:* 
*Clock:* 27.14, 26.26, 31.04, (33.61), (23.88) = *28.15*
(damn! I wanted to keep getting better)
*MegaMinx:* 5:11.19, 4:48.22, 4:54.97, (5:38.68), (4:21.03) = *4:58.13*
*PyraMinx:* 23.25, 17.98, 18.26, (26.90), (16.68) = *19.83*
(cold hands!)
*Square-1:* 2:45.64, (3:09.49), 3:08.74, (1:39.08), 2:16.86 = *2:43.75*
(a series of PBs! The 5th scramble was one move from cube shape - the back to cube stage can take me ages as I don't know what I'm doing! I only learned a decent parity algorithm last week and I'm finally happy with it)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* 1:15.00, 29.63, DNF = 29.63
*2x2:* (6.05), (4.27), 5.30, 5.96, 5.59 = 5.62
*Magic:* 1.18, 1.06, (1.66), 1.08, (1.02) = 1.11 *Nice average! *
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 4:34.53, 3:02.66 = 3:02.66 *Really good! Should have been sub-3 though *
*4x4:* 1:09.88, (1:12.88), (1:08.55), 1:08.93, 1:10.94 = 1:09.92 *At least sub-70*
*OH:* 34.40, 31.65, (35.05), (26.72), 27.31 = 31.12
*3x3:* 13.78, 13.84, (13.00), 14.52, (19.71) = 14.05 *not sub-14*
*Pyra:* 11.38, 10.43, (6.77), 7.59, (15.30) = 9.80 *Goood.*
*Multi BLD:* 0/2 in 15:54.97 = DNF
*5x5:* (2:03.96), 2:34.75, 2:16.59, 2:18.55, (DNF) = 2:23.30 *Bad, because the timer didn't start on the last.*
*Megaminx:* 2:00.65, 1:51.52, (1:42.52), (2:01.75), 2:01.46 = 1:57.88 *Sub-2  great single too!*


----------



## Fox (Jan 9, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
34.53	- (32.30) - (44.93) - 32.47 - 33.98	= *33.66*
Great!!!

*3x3x3 OH:*
2:12.37 - (2:23.50) - 2:18.24 - 2:07.78 - (1:51.88) = *2:12.80*
Bad...

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
(2:55.82) -	2:39.66 - 2:54.10 - (1:54.56) - 2:28.52 = *2:40.76*
The first time I do this.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> This competition starts now and ends *thursday/friday* nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at *wednesday/thursday* nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.



Have you changed from wed/thu to thu/fri, Arnaud?? 
Then you should change the second occurence of wed/thu too


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 9, 2010)

3x3: 13.24, 13.55, 13.42, 14.80, 12.94
pretty good even though i've stopped practicing.

3x3 OH:26.49, 29.29, 26.65, 23.19, 24.81
Strong finish

3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:45.63, 1:35.07
wow!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 9, 2010)

2x2: (5.45), (3.67), 4.10, 5.24, 4.60 = 4.65

3x3: (13.84), 12.20, (11.96), 12.84, 12.23 = 12.42
Yellow cross on each of them. Practising opposite colour neutrality. 

4x4: 59.81, (51.09), (1:00.28), 54.74, 52.26 = 55.60

5x5:

234: 1:17.86

2345: 3:19.22

OH: (20.31), 28.04, 29.20, (36.36), 30.05 = 29.10

Sq-1: 15.52, 15.60, (16.77), 8.77, (8.67) = 13.30
Parity, parity, parity, lol, lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2010)

2x2: 3.04, 3.78, 2.80, 3.55, 3.21 = *3.27*
3x3: 14.97, 13.43, 13.77, 13.72, 13.50 = *13.68*
2x2BLD: 10.75, DNF, 23.68+ = *10.75*
3x3OH: 30.96, 24.09, 23.15, 25.69, 22.08 = *24.31*
Clock: 8.78, 9.53, 8.38, 8.43, 6.83 = *8.53*
Pyra: 7.72, 8.53, 7.40, 14.53, 7.69 = *7.98*
Sq1: 25.30, 19.94, 20.06, 14.00, 11.69 = *18.00*
parity, parity, parity, lol, lol


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 10, 2010)

2x2: 3.08, 3.05, (2.11), (5.94), 4.89 = 3.67  stupid counting high-4
2x2 bld: 7.05, dnf,dnf = 7.05

to be continued.....


----------



## ianini (Jan 10, 2010)

2x2: 7.21, 7.83, 7.96, *6.27*, 6.61 = 7.22
3x3: 18.41, 18.58, 20.84, 22.13, *18.25* = 19.28
4x4: *1:16.78*, 1:25.25, 1:41.25, 1:45.22, 1:30.25 = 1:32.24
2-4 Relay: *2:08.16*
Clock: *12.61*, 30.05, 14.36, 13.53, 15.40 = 14.43
It's ok.


----------



## janelle (Jan 10, 2010)

*3x3x3*
34.80, 34.64, 38.01, 27.34 , 39.79 Avg- 35.82
I'm getting worse :/
1:27.81, 1:43.38, 1:12.55, 1:40.04, 1:42.05 Avg- 1:36.64 
New PB.


----------



## blah (Jan 10, 2010)

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 10/12 59:00.00

40 minutes memo. Total time was 58:xx. Triple checked everything. No recall delay lasted more than 5 seconds. Execution mistake on second last cube because I was rushing. Something went wrong with the first cube but I can't find out why because apparently I applied the wrong scramble.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.52, (3.53), 3.19, (2.55), 3.33 = 3.35
Should have been a little faster, but still decent.

*2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 10.58
First 2 were both wrong CLL predictions. Third was a predicted OLL skip then PBL.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 10, 2010)

3x3: 13.68, (15.65), 13.98, (11.47), 13.07 = 13.58
4x4: (1:06.32), 54.48, 58.00, 56.77, (48.58) = 56.41 
5x5: (1:46.52), (2:13.44), 1:51.12, 1:52.52, 1:58.16 = 1:53.93
3x3 OH: 28.71, 28.27, 29.37, 34.17, 34.95 = 30.75 I suck at OH
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:18.02
2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:10.04 
Magic: 1.74, 1.63, (1.53), 2.48, (DNF) = 1.95
Pyraminx: 8.35, (8.36), 7.83, (7.32), 7.44 = 7.87


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 13.19, 12.97, (9.11), 11.59, (14.91) = 12.58 Comment: Really sleepy, but okay times. 
*3x3:* 24.27, (27.84), 24.84, (19.44), 22.47 = 23.86 27=:fp. Comment: That was really bad. 19 was OLL skip, but fail Z perm recognition.
*4x4:* (2:18.09 [P]), (2:41.78 [P]), 2:28.66 [OP], 2:31.69 [P], 2:29.13 [P] = 2:29.83 Comment: I [expletive] hate even numbered cubes. [Expletive] them all. Am I not supposed to get half with no parities? [Expletive].
*3x3 OH:* (51.34), 57.13, 55.08, 1:05.50, (1:10.58) = 59.24 Comment: Finally a sub-1. I've gotten a couple before, but it feels good for the weekly comp. Fizzled really bad on the last two after a great start. 
*2-3-4 Relay:* 2:52.77 Comment: Don't know the splits, but it was around 2:18-21-12. The 3x3 was with no inspection, but great nonetheless for me, considering my averages. Luckily no parity on 4x4


----------



## Yi Ren (Jan 10, 2010)

*3x3*: 15.77, 15.19, 16.17, 18.88, 15.98 = 15.97
*3x3 OH*: 19.34, 23.66, 21.16, 19.48, 23.05 = 21.23 just so so...
*Square-1*: 28.12, 27.09, 38.84, 28.74, 22.91 =27.98 luckily scrambles...
*Clock*: 10.64, 12.95, 11.97, 10.00, 15.14 = 11.85 good
*Master Magic*: 4.53, 3.75, 3.05, 2.86, 4.19 = 3.66 single is good
*2x2*: 5.11, 4.84, 5.08, 6.62, 3.55 = 5.01
*PyraMinx*: 8.88, 9.17, 9.58, 10.05, 8.27 = 9.21


----------



## guusrs (Jan 10, 2010)

fmc: F' D U' F U B' L U D L2 D' L B2 L' F' L B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 L' U' L2 B2 L2 (*27*)

pre-moves found with inverse scramble: B2 L2
2x2x3 block: F' D U' F U B' U (7)
extra block: U'L U D L2 D' (11) 
all but 3 corners: F' L' F2 U' F' U2 L' U' L2 (20)
pre-move correction: B2 L2 (22)
at dot insert: L B2 L' F' L B2 L' F, 3 moves cancel 

Gus


----------



## Micael (Jan 10, 2010)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 10/12 59:00.00
> 
> 40 minutes memo. Total time was 58:xx. Triple checked everything. No recall delay lasted more than 5 seconds. Execution mistake on second last cube because I was rushing. Something went wrong with the first cube but I can't find out why because apparently I applied the wrong scramble.



Yea! That is serious competition! You are likely to win this week, I got a great failure. I'll post later with everything.

Edit: don't you time yourself precisely?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 10, 2010)

2x2:4.33, 3.85, (3.60), (5.00), 3.87 = 4.02
meh. bad
3x3: 13.53, (11.79), 13.49, 12.23, (17.07) = 13.08.
bad.
4x4: (1:29.22), 1:10.82, 1:10.19, (1:09.32), 1:18.60= 1:13.20
bad
5x5: 2:12.59, 2:03.98, (1:57.86), (2:29.12), 2:06.77 = 2:07.78
pretty good  trying to figure out what Edgepairing method i want to use


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 10, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.78), 4.21, 3.06, (2.38), 4.63 = *3.97*
*3x3:* (12.40), 10.09, 10.44, (9.40), 9.55 = *10.02*
*4x4:* 51.80, (52.44), 50.33, (47.92), 48.75 = *50.29*
*5x5:* (1:38.85), 1:33.64, 1:33.53, (1:29.44), 1:30.16 = *1:32.44*
*6x6:* (3:10.56), 3:05.68, 3:09.55, 2:51.05, (2:48.52) = *3:02.09*
*7x7:* 4:55.34, 4:57.19, 5:01.77, (4:48.47), (5:01.83) = *4:58.10*
*2x2 BLD:* 6.19, 15.81, DNF, = 6.19
*3x3 BLD:* 2:58.88, DNF, 3:34.34 = 2:58.88, 
*3x3 OH:* 20.61, (24.69), (19.71), 23.33, 23.16 = *22.37*
*3x3 MTS:* (1:06.58), 53.75, 57.33, (59.59), 54.18, = *55.09*
*FMC:* 30 : B' D L2 D' (X') U R2 U' R' F' R' F R U2 (X') U2 B U B' U (Z') F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2 D2 (30) 
to understand : premove L2
2x2 : B' D L2 D' (4)
triple x-cross : (X') U R2 U' R' F' R' F R U2 (9)
insert pair : U2 B U B' U (5)
OLL : (Z') F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' (10)
PLL : U2 (1)
undo premove : D2 (1) 
*2-4 relay:* 1:06.28
*2-5 relay:* 2:38.33
*Magic:* (1.18), 1.34, (DNF), 1.24, 1,30 = *1.29*
*Master Magic* : 5.50, (5.63), (4.66), 5.53, 4.78 = *5.17*
*Megaminx:* 2:17.33, 2:09.02, (2:00.86), 2:20.13, (2:27.43) = *2:15.49*
*Pyraminx:* (7.33), 6.27, (6.06), 6.84, 6.44 = *6:52*
*Square-1:* 19.02, 20.27, 18.21, (21.88), (17.34) =*19.17*


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 10, 2010)

*3x3:* 26.08, 26.55, 25.97, *20.65*, *DNF* = *26.20*
*3x3 OH:* 1:15.84, 1:11.27, *1:34.19*, 1:21.86, *1:02.97* =* 1:16.32*
1:34.19, messed up PLL.
*4x4:*


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

Edward

*3x3*
16.44, 19.48, 15.29, 17.32, 18.38 = 17.38 

*3x3 OH*
38.14, 37.87, 55.39, 47.83, 48.78 = 44.91

*3x3 FMC**(58 moves D: )* 

Double xcross: B' D L2 D' R2 B L2 D F2 D
F2L: U' R U R F R F' B R' B' R U' R' U R F R2 F' R2 F R' F' R' 
Z'
OLL: F' r U R' U' L' U R U
PLL: R' U R' d R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

Comments: Really good 3x3 average. OH is normal. My first time EVER in FMC.I don't think I did that bad (I still suck though).


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 10, 2010)

222: 4.56, 4.55, 4.47, 4.81, 4.81 = 4.64
Comments: Wish I did better.
333: 21.61, 22.59, 23.28, 24.15, 24.03 = 23.30
Comments: :fp
444: 2:16.58[P], 1:38.53[P], 1:32.69[OP], DNF(2:18.46), 2:20.94[DP] = 2:05.35
Comments: Using new edge pairing: 3-6-2-1


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edward
> 
> *3x3**
> 16.44, 19.48, 15.29, 17.32, 18.38 = 17.38*
> ...



Wow Edward you really have improved haha... To be honest I don't really mind that you've massively overtaken me 'cos you aren't currently in the middle of your A levels lol...


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Edward
> ...



What does that mean?


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Well I am in the middle of my A levels so I hardly have time for cubing now lol and you've obviously spent quite a bit of time doing it recently to be able to improve that much


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


S*** loads of hard exams is what it means. I'm going through them now too.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 10, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 8.43, 8.34, 6.78, 5.57, 5.44 = 6.90
Lol

*3x3x3*: 16.34, 19.34, 14.70, 15.60, 15.97 = 15.97

*4x4x4*: 1:19.46, 1:03.78, 1:09.18, 1:15.87, 1:11.64 = 1:12.23

*5x5x5*: 2:08.96, 2:06.27, 2:14.46, 2:21.68, 2:07.21 = 2:10.21

*3x3x3 OH*: 33.47, 32.53, 32.70, 42.56, 30.82 = 32.90

*3x3x3 Match Scramble*: 1:11.52, 1:17.88, 1:21.77, 1:16.16, 1:00.79 = 1:15.19

*Pyraminx*: 8.11, 8.61, 5.25, 9.10, 7.73 = 8.15
Wow I really need to start to practice again...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2010)

FMC: 31 moves

Premove: L2
Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R' 
Block 1: B'D2L2D2 [4]
Finish F2L: B2 R2U'RB'R' BU'*BRB2 RBU [18]
OLL: D'F2 UFU'FD [25]
Undo premove: L2 [26]
Insertion at *: UF'U'B'UFU'B [34-3=31]
31 htm, 29 stm
Solution:
B'D2L2D2B2 R2U'RB'R' BF'U'B'U FU'B2RB2 RBUL2D' F2UFU'F D


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 11, 2010)

3x3: (13.06), (23.61), 16.56, 16.14, 16.26

SD: 0.14, I think that is the best 3x3 SD I have ever gotten. Second solve was failcross, misinserted wrong F2L pair, and slow LL.


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

JunwenYao said:


> Coming！！！！



Lmfao. Sorry 

Let's Go!
All events this week methinks.

2x2: 3.78, 4.03, 2.18, 3.53, 3.55 = 3.62
Ugh..
3x3: 10.88, 9.85, 12.47, 8.74, 9.77 = 10.17
Damnit Mats 
4x4: 42.45, 43.39, 43.24, 48.61, 47.86 = 44.83
Started well. At least 1 parity on every solve.
5x5: 1:24.11, 1:20.69, 1:19.26, 1:12.55, 1:11.69 = 1:17.50
I got faster.
OH: 23.74, 18.44, 19.46, 18.31, 19.62 = 19.18
Good.
Pyraminx: 4.78, 8.10, 6.41, 9.96, 5.36 = 6.63
Meh
2-4: 1:01.17


----------



## Edam (Jan 11, 2010)

*3x3*: 17.98, (15.62), 18.04, (18.75), 18.24 = 10.09


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

Edam said:


> *3x3*: 17.98, (15.62), 18.04, (18.75), 18.24 = 10.09



Huh?


----------



## Flicky (Jan 11, 2010)

*2x2*: 13.14, 05.32, 12.13, 09.49, 13.05 Avg =>* 11.56* PB
*3x3*: 29.71, 38.79, 35.37, 31.77, 32.63 Avg => *33.26*
*4x4*: 02:14.19, 02:28.35, 02:19.69, 02:29.17, 02:47.57 Avg => *02:25.73* 
*5x5*: 03:55.06, 03:59.58, 03:36.47, 03:34.82, 04:00.70 Avg => *03:50.37* PB
*6x6*: 07:29.46, 07:25.41, 07:44.41, 07:34.03, 07:29.84 Avg => *07:31.11* PB

Am quite happy with all of these really. New PBs for 6x6 and 2x2 averages, although I don't do a lot of 6x6 solves. That's one of my fastest 4x4 averages in a while. I started to slump a bit when it came to that cube. If I hadn't messed up a parity I would have got my second sub-2 minute. 

The 5x5 solves were decent but I'm a bit disapointed at the last solve. It's barely slower than the second solve, but a 4 doesn't look as good.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay, this took like 2 hours.
*2x2:* 9.77 9.83 7.77 (10.22), (7.04) = 9.12
_Bad._
*3x3:* 21.78 (28.18) (20.18) 25.63 21.77 = 23.06
_Wow, really nice. And 20.18 was beginner ZBf2l and ZBLL._
*5x5:* 4:39.30, 5:32.91, 4:40.84, 4:44.61, 5:35.36 = 4:59.45
_Pb a5 I think. And first solve had 1:20+ 3x3. _
*2x2BLD:* 15.88DNF 45.15+ 44.19DNF = 45.15
_Wow, really nice solve. Ortega, with two bars at back. Should have been faster._
*3x3OH:* 1:11.05 53.78 58.06 (52.93) (1:18.06) = 1:01.2
_Meh, averagish._
*3x3WF:* 5:08.63 DNS DNF DNF DNF = DNF
_Wow, first feet solve maybe?_
*3x3MTS:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
_Fail on only attempt. That was really bad._
*FMC:*49 U R2 B L2 U B2 D U z2 R U2 R' d R' U' R2 U R' U2 y' R' F R F' R' D2 L U2 L' U L R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' y2 U F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2
X-cross: U R2 B L2 U B2 D (7/7)
Pair 2: U z2 R U2 R' d R' U' R2 (7/14)
Pair 3: U R' U2 y' R' F R F' (7/21)
Pair 4: R' D2 L U2 L' U L (7/28)
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (11/39)
PLL: y2 U F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 (10/49)
_Spent 3/4 hours changing the second part of my solve, to change 51 moves into 49. the first 16 moves stayed the same. My X-cross was awesome._
*Clock:* 23.30 22.97 22.84 (19.65) (29.03) = 23.04
_0.02 off 3x3 average. These scrambles were easy. Pb average? Probs._
*Pyraminx:* 10.15 8.77 (8.41) (10.90) 9.97 = 9.63
_Hard scrambles but good times._


----------



## Kian (Jan 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3*: 17.98, (15.62), 18.04, (18.75), 18.24 = 10.09
> ...



0 is the new 8. Get with the times, man.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

Apologies for the long post. So...I did FMC blind this week. And I must have posted the worst ever FMC score in doing so. I had the scramble written down on a piece of paper in front of me, and a solved cube to look at (but not turn!). I then memoed the scramble by working out where each piece would end up if the scramble were applied to the cube. Then I put the blindfold on and wrote down a solution on the paper using my usual 3OP BLD method. Needless to say the paper was rather covered in scruffy scrawls by the end but I have decoded what I wrote, and it turns out I got it right - woohoo!

Memo time: 27:41.25 (would have been 20 if I hadn't got some edges wrong).
Solution time: 22:13.03

My numbering system: UFL, UFR, UBR, UBL, DFL, DFR, DBR, DBL (1-8) and UF, UL, UB, UR, FR, BR, BL, FL, DF, DL, DB, DR (1-12)

Corner Orientation (33 turns):
(2,6,8) B2 D' L2 D' R' D R D' R' D R U D' R' D R D' R' D R U D' R' D R D' R' D R U2 L2 D B2

Edge Orientation (58 turns):
(2,3,5,8) R F M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U M' U' F' R'
(6,7,11,12) L' D R z2 M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U M' U' z2 R' D' L

Corner Permutation (34 turns):
(1,7,3) F2 D' F L F' R2 F L' F' R2 D F2
(2,6,5) U' R2 F L F' R2 F L' F' U
(2,4,8) F2 D L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F D' F2

Edge Orientation (57 turns):
(1,7,10) L2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' L2
(1,2,8) R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2
(1,3,5) L' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y L
(1,12,11) y F2 R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' F2 y'
(1,6,4) U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L

So, result for FMC: 182 moves.

Don't ask me why I did this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> So, result for FMC: 182 moves.
> 
> Don't ask me why I did this.


Hey, I think it's pretty cool. Congratulations - you beat me to it.  Good job getting your first one right!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well it was was your idea initially, so you deserve much credit! It's only a 3x3x3, so I would expect to get it right most of the time. It's not really an FMC anymore...more like a normal BLD with the added challenge of not seeing the cube scrambled.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 12, 2010)

2x2 - 6.38, 5.52, 4.61, 3.58, 8.32
3x3 - 16.52, 26.38, 18.88, 16.83, 18.77
3x3 OH - 29.83, 35.65, 33.30, 36.98, 29.06


----------



## LarsN (Jan 12, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: 11:22
11:22, DNF(10:24), DNF
First solve was weird and I was suprised to make it. Second solve got DNF because I forgot to undo a setup move. I was interrupted during the third solve and never got back on track, so I stopped midsolve.

5x5x5BLD: 16:31 
16:31, DNF(18:51), 20:10

Comment: first one was a nice scramble with no need to reorient. Second one was off by a 3-cycle of middle edges. They were cycled the wrong way, which happens a lot for me when doing A9's. I need more practise on that. To bad because I found a nice orientation with 12 centers and 5 wing edges solved.
Third one took so long because I memoed the wingedges wrong and realized it late.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5BLD: 16:31
> 16:31, DNF(18:51), 20:10
> 
> Comment: first one was a nice scramble with no need to reorient. Second one was off by a 3-cycle of middle edges. They were cycled the wrong way, which happens a lot for me when doing A9's. I need more practise on that. To bad because I found a nice orientation with 12 centers and 5 wing edges solved.
> Third one took so long because I memoed the wing edges wrong and realized it late.



Nice times Lars! You can beat Mike & Chris with that time (at least sometimes).
But as there were so many centres solved they probably will have good times too. 

And yes, the first was the scramble with most correct centres I have ever had. But I ended
up with two edges flipped  And the second with two centres swapped. And the 
third two edges swapped. 6 pieces in total that were faulty, 3 DNF:s. Frustrating. 
(I am nowhere near your times though).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 9.63 15.05 11.95 17.63 15.98 = *14.33* good
*3x3:* 42.16 53.54 43.73 38.88 40.86 = *42.25* very good, comp PB 
*4x4:* 3:58.39 3:00.58 3:09.79 dnf 3:07.94 = *3:25.37*
*5x5:* 12:13.11 13:23.80 7:16.43 7:35.64 7:52.00 = *9:13.58* 
messed up totally on the first two
*2-4Rel:*= *5:06.01 * plain bad, even for me

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* dnf 39.15 43.71 = *39.15* nah
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 1:31.56 = *1:31.56* excellent! PB 
but the other two were bad times, not much off
*4x4BLD:* 9:48 dnf dnf = *9:48* Good
*5x5BLD*: dnf dnf dnf = *DNF
*The five big bld dnf:s were 3, 4, 2, 2, 2 pieces off. So close at least
*Multi: 4/7 = 1* in 57:00 No good this time


----------



## Lumej (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumej

2x2: (16.31), 13.90, (5.43), 16.00, 11.75 = 13.88
3x3: (21.52), 23.86, 26.59, 23.41, (29.41) = 24.62
4x4: (3:02.43), 2:00.90, 1:53.59, 1:55.80, (1:41.46) = 1:56.76
I failed doing edges on the first one...., the last three had OP
3x3oh: 1:23.31, (1:08.84), (1:30.88), 1:14.96, 1:22.69 = 1:20.32
2-3-4: 3:04.43
2-3-4-5: 6:24.75


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 12, 2010)

Megaminx 2:12.45, 2:11.23, 2:00.89, 1:56.45, 2:34.45 = 2:08.19
Comment Pretty good

2x2 4.08, 6.09, 2.89, 8.90, 7.89 =6.02
Comment: Very good.

3x3 12.09, 15.89, 13.56, 11.78, 16.37 = 13.85
Comment: woohoo!

4x4 1:13.93, 1:24.56, 1:11.39, 1:34.59, 1:12.28 = 1:16.92
Comment: sweet!

5x5 2:28.90, 2:30.19, 2:55.45, 2:26.00, 2:47.92 = 2:35.67
comment: i'm on fire!

2x2 blindfolded 56.43, 45.82, 34.67 = 34.67
comment Awesome

3x3 blindfolded DNF(3:45.47), 3:25.60, 3:27.80 = 3:25.60
Comment cool

3x3 one handed 28.78, 25.89, 33.33, 34.56, 31.32 = 31.14
comment Could have been better

clock 13.45, 11.32, 10.45, 16.67, 12.24 = 12.35
Comment awesome!

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay. 2:03.34

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5. relay 4:06.57


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.37, 7.63, (6.55), (8.40), 7.13 =*7.38*
Meh...

*3x3:* 21.00, 19.32, (19.13), (29.29), 27.37 =*22.56*
The one week I thought I might get a normal average then I FAILed the last two solves so hard… :fp 

*3x3 OH:* 44.41, 38.69,(38.24), (47.26), 40.18 =*41.09*
Average really… Shame about counting 44 

*4x4:* 1:50.58, (1:39.12), 1:49.44, 1:42.74, (1:51.96) =*1:47.59*
4 OLL parities and 3 PLL parities = bad average 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF =*DNF*
Meh, tried and failed speed on all of them lol

*3x3 BLD:* 5:29.23, 4:31.20, DNF (4:36.72) =*4:31.20*
First sub5 success  Last one would've been successful but I realised just towards the end of the solve I forgot to fix parity :fp

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:35.21*
Baaaad...

*Pyraminx:*


*FMC:*


----------



## Am1n- (Jan 12, 2010)

Am1n-

*2x2x2:* (9.84), 11.39, 9.98, 10.39, (13.85) = *10.59*
*3x3x3:* (23.22), (29.09), 26.66, 27.33, 28.06 = *27.35*
*4x4x4:* (1:57.68), 1:57.22, 1:56.54, 1:46.08, (1:32.50) = *1:53.28*
*5x5x5:* 2:43.82, 2:56.08, (2:36.03), 2:57.06, (3:05.32) = *2:52.32*
*6x6x6:* 5:57.10, 5:31.63, (6:01.80), 5:10.46, (5:03.40) = *5:33.06*
*7x7x7:* (7:55.55), (9:50.54), 8:14.35, 8:19.39, 8:53.01 = *8:28.92*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:33.67, 1:33.35, DNF (1:21.12) = *1:33.35*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 5:27.46, DNF (5:03.82), DNS = * 5:27.46*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *DNF* (45: time limit )
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:31.38*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:16.30*

mvg


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 12, 2010)

3x3-
17.08, 
18.61, 
19.45, 
17.75, 
16.53 = 17.81

2x2- 
7.55, 
9.53, 
2.91, 
7.23,
6.06 = 6.95 

3x3 OH-
1:00.17, 
1:19.80, 
1:05.88, 
1:00.63, 
44.95 = 1:02.22


----------



## Micael (Jan 12, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Mats B*
> 
> *3x3:* 42.16 53.54 43.73 38.88 40.86 = *42.25* very good, comp PB
> 
> ...



Mats, you should be extremely efficient in BLD! I would believe you are currently the only human with a PB of 42sec able to solve it bld in 1:31.


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2010)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Mats B*
> ...



Agreed to this haha!! What a huge contrast!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



More amazingly, his ratio for 5x5x5 to 5x5x5 BLD is even smaller!


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Not this week it isn't


----------



## PeterV (Jan 13, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (14.06), 10.80, 8.37, (6.36), 8.26 = *9.14 avg.*

3x3x3: (27.74), 32.13, 29.57, (32.75), 28.09 = *29.93 avg.*

magic: 1.55, 1.53, (1.50), (3.02), 1.62 = *1.57 avg.*


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Apologies for the long post. So...I did FMC blind this week. And I must have posted the worst ever FMC score in doing so. I had the scramble written down on a piece of paper in front of me, and a solved cube to look at (but not turn!). I then memoed the scramble by working out where each piece would end up if the scramble were applied to the cube. Then I put the blindfold on and wrote down a solution on the paper using my usual 3OP BLD method. Needless to say the paper was rather covered in scruffy scrawls by the end but I have decoded what I wrote, and it turns out I got it right - woohoo!
> 
> [... His solution...]
> 
> ...




Haha, I really liked the idea, so I tried it myself! But since I proboably didn't read the "rules" very careful, I didn't do all the memorizing and blindfolding, but instead only did not scramble the cube, bur only looked at the scramble, and writing down on a paper what the cycles was. 

Than I wrote down the solution for the cycles, while looking at what I had written down.

I was using BH for corners, changing buffer between the cycles. For edges I was using commutators, UF as a buffer. Normally I use M2, but since commutators would be more efficient.

Unfortunately I had 1 wrong in my writing, writing L' instead of L, everything else was correct.

The solution was edges+corners= 54+28 =82 htm. I could probably have saved one or two moves in edges, but nothing on corners (with this method).


Another good thing about this being possible, is that speedblind actually MAY be possible!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mats, you should be extremely efficient in BLD! I would believe you are currently the only human with a PB of 42sec able to solve it bld in 1:31.



Thanks, on the other hand I am amazed at how fast you guys (and girls) can solve
the cube while looking


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 13, 2010)

2x2x2 : 8.71 , 9.58 , 9.22 , (9.81) , (6.66) =9.17
3x3x3 : 19.61 , (22.34) , 21.43 , (17.58) , 22.19 = 21.08
4x4x4 : 1:12.59 , 1:13.72 , 1:16.43 , (1:19.65) , (1:10.65) =1:14.25
5x5x5 : 2:39.58 , (2:30.66) , (2:54.61) , 2:31.21 , 2:32.86 = 2:34.55
6x6x6 : (6:19.75) , 6:19.55 , 5:58.41 , (5:12.83) , 5:48.30 = 6:02.09
7x7x7 : (11:05.84) , (8:26.83) , 9:33.59 , 10:20.11 , 9:06.69 = 9:40.13
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 5:05.38 , DNF , 5:10.34 = 5:05.38
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 2/2 in 14:50.00 = 2
3x3x3 One Handed : 51.59 , 53.02 , 54.03 , (1:04.91) , (49.34) = 52.88
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:07.44 , (3:17.93) , (1:34.81) , 2:42.93, 2:39.99 = 2:30.16
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:51.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:13.27
Magic : 2.88 , (1.72) , 3.16 , (6.09) , 5.38 = 3.81
MegaMinx : 6:11.71 , 5:54.31 , (6:52.00) , 6:01.97 , (5:03.88) = 6:02.66
PyraMinx : 23.65 , 23.44 , (16.59) , (26.91) , 17.19 = 21.43


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 13, 2010)

2x2x2: (10.00), 8.66, (7.43), 7.85, 8.61 = 8.37
Rubbish
3x3x3: (14.98), 15.34, 15.39, (19.94), 16.85 = 15.86
Amazing
4x4x4: (1:00.17), 1:12.10, 1:15.74, 1:10.14, (1:25.21) = 1:12.66
Really good considering they were first solves of the day. 5 parities.
5x5x5: 2:24.29, 2:28.77, (2:14.64), 2:23.57, (2:31.74) = 2:25.54
Good
6x6x6: 5:22.71, (5:14.47), (5:56.20), 5:43.75, 5:22.21 = 5:29.56
This average is better than my single solve pb was before
7x7x7: (11:18.81), 11:02.68, 10:07.24, 10:04.94, (8:45.73) = 10:24.95
Same as comment for 6x6x6
2x2x2BLD: 1:04.03, DNF, 43.32 = 43.32
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 2:25.44, 3:25.71 = 2:25.44
4x4x4BLD: 14:24.94 [7:20.78], DNF [13:48.86, 7:13.20], 12:26.96 [4:58.20] = 12:26.96
Fastest memo by a minute. Missed a letter during execution but managed to undo it and carry on.
5x5x5BLD: 30:03.10 [15:39.12], DNS, DNS = 30:03.10
3rd attempt at 5x5x5BLD. Improved by 12 mins this time.
MultiBLD: 3/3 13:58.98
Improvement of 8 minutes
OH: 37.71, (40.65), 40.17, (35.66), 36.98 = 38.29
Feet: 9:50.54, 6:00.13, 4:49.31, 4:34.93, 4:15.81 = 5:08.12
MTS: 1:04.29, (1:00.91), 1:03.43, 1:04.92, (1:07.43) = 1:04.21
FMC: 182 turns 
Done blind - was explained in an earlier post
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:37.87
Incredible!
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:44.25
Even more incredible! Must have beaten my 5x5x5 single in this one
Megaminx: 3:39.17, 2:51.91, 3:18.85, 3:12.23, 3:38:23 = 3:23.10
Pyraminx: 9.61, (6.94), 7.13, 7.51, (DNF) = 8.08


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*2x2x2: 9.63*
10.88, 9.58, 8.42, (8.03), (DNF)

*3x3x3: 24.01*
(22.64), 23.11, (25.43), 23.49, 25.42

*2x2x2 BLD: 4:12.15
*DNF [3:18.18 + 1:56.38 = 5:14.57], 4:12.15 [2:31.52 + 1:40.63], DNF [1:58.00 + 2:08.23 = 4:06.24]

*3x3x3 FMC: DNF*
Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R'
Attempt 1: R2 B L2 U' B2 U F D' F' R2 D' F R2 D' F', D B R U R' U' B', R2 D (4 corners left, 24 moves)
Attempt 2: R2 B L2 U' B2 U F D' F' R2 D' F R2 D' F', D B R U R' U' B', R2 U' R D R' U R D' R' D (3 unoriented corners, 32 moves)
Finally managed to get 3 corners, but they turned out to be in-place and disoriented, sod's law


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.92, 12.55, 9.18, 12.88, 6.61 
Avg= 10.88
Comments: Very good, slightly better than usual average.

*3x3:* 25.00, DNF, 27.48, 26.01, 26.62
Avg= 26.70
Comments: Once again, a little better than usual. Not happy with the DNF, though.

*4x4:* 1:57.58, 2:31.96, 1:52.94, 1:58.93, 1:55.60
Avg= 1:57.37
Comments: I'm happy with anything Sub-2, so this is good.

2-4 Relay: 2:44.28 
Comments: This time is exactly what I would expect a normal 2-4 relay for me would be. More averageness.

I may post some more times later....


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.37, 7.63, (6.55), (8.40), 7.13 =*7.38*
Meh...

*3x3:* 21.00, 19.32, (19.13), (29.29), 27.37 =*22.56*
The one week I thought I might get a normal average then I FAILed the last two solves so hard… :fp 

*3x3 OH:* 44.41, 38.69,(38.24), (47.26), 40.18 =*41.09*
Average really… Shame about counting 44 

*4x4:* 1:50.58, (1:39.12), 1:49.44, 1:42.74, (1:51.96) =*1:47.59*
4 OLL parities and 3 PLL parities = bad average 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF =*DNF*
Meh, tried and failed speed on all of them lol

*3x3 BLD:* 5:29.23, 4:31.20, DNF (4:36.72) =*4:31.20*
First sub5 success  Last one would've been successful but I realised just towards the end of the solve I forgot to fix parity 

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:35.21*
Baaaad...

HAVEN'T HAD TIME FOR PYRA OR FMC THIS WEEK


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2010)

*2x2x2 avg = 12.16*
5:	00:10.71	
4:	00:10.71	
3:	DNF
2:	00:12.12	
1:	00:13.66 
Comments: Meh, bad times but I suck anyway.

*3x3x3 avg = 26.22*
5:	00:31.02	
4:	00:28.51	
3:	00:22.83	
2:	00:25.36	
1:	00:24.79
Comments: First 3 solves were good, then the last 2 went all bad 

*3x3x3 OH avg = 01:05.51*
5:	00:59.04	
4:	01:08.87	
3:	00:52.74
2:	01:08.61	
1:	DNF
Comments: On the first solve I ruined an A-perm, I applied a D' when it should of been a D. 

*3x3x3 BLD = 6:08.40*
3:	DNF
2:	06:08.40
1:	DNF (07:06.09)
Comments: On attempt 1, I ended up with 2 edges wrongly flipped. On the last attempt my memory crossed over with that of the previous solve.

*FMC = 50*
Comments: Ok


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jan 14, 2010)

bad results after 2-week non-cubing
2x2: 7.86
8.88 7.88 9.22 6.72 6.82
3x3: 23.16
27.49 21.34 18.28 21.61 26.54
4x4: 1:45.48
1:32.43 1:25.61 2:13.79 1:46.03 1:57.98
5x5: 2:45.74
2:31.10 2:52.58 3:26.00 2:38.77 2:45.86
7x7: 7:55.49
7:38.58 7:55.06 7:22.52 8:12.82 DNF
2x2 BLD: 49.81
51.44 49.81 1:00.37
3x3 BLD: 2:08.54
DNF 2:12.40 2:08.54
3x3 OH: 1:18.79
1:06.35 DNF 1:27.17 1:11.89 1:17.32
3x3 MTS: 1:31.93
1:51.30 DNF 1:13.15 1:24.88 1:19.61
234 relay: 2:20.54
2345 Relay: 4:59.19
Pyraminx: 15.07
16.30 17.04 9.25 18.75 11.87
SQ-1: 29.28
32.98 26.80 41.86 28.05 26.64
Megaminx: 3:33.23
3:19.23 3:46.77 3:23.65 3:29.26 DNF
3x3 WF: DNF
DNS*5 (So cold in Tianjin now)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 14, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.85, 12.86, 8.88, 11.11, 14.46 = *10.95*
Yup happy.

*3x3:* 31.46, 25.42, 30.05, 24.83, 28.26 = *27.91*
Not bad. Havent cubed in a while eh.

*2x2 BLD:* 4:06.12, DNS, DNS = *4:06.12*
Heh.

*3x3 BLD:* DNF,DNF,DNF = *DNF*

*3x3 OH:* 1:04.29, 1:11.33, 1:08.74, 1:14.43, DNS = *1:11.50*
Didnt feel like doing the last one.

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 38*
Woa my best by far. Really good 2x2x3 into F2l. If i can ill post solution later after other events to ensure i dont miss the deadline.

*Pyraminx:* 14.63, 16.17, 16.25, 14.22, 9.22 = *15.00*
An accurate average.

Haha next week i shall amaze with my clock skills as mine finally got here. Made in 1988 and still going hard.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2010)

Lots of DNFs this week, for various reasons.

*2x2x2*: 5.50, (5.01), (6.64), 6.13, 5.85 => 5.83
*3x3x3*: 14.71, 15.58, (22.02), 13.16, (12.43) => 14.48
*4x4x4*: (55.79), 48.40, 53.51, 50.34, (45.73) => 50.75
48 and 45 were PLL skips (45 forced w/ PLL parity) 
*5x5x5*: 1:32.52, (1:38.78), 1:33.08, 1:32.27, (1:27.36) => 1:32.62
*6x6x6*: 2:53.20, 3:09.45, 3:02.29, (2:52.22), (3:16.51) => 3:01.64
Very good for me.
*7x7x7*: (4:33.78), (DNF), 4:38.55, 4:43.03, 4:37.14 => 4:39.57
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:02.88, DNF, DNF => 1:02.88
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:06.26, DNF, DNF -> 3:06.26
*3x3x3 OH*: 23.93, (22.24), 26.96, (30.08), 25.93 => 25.61
*3x3x3 MTS*: (DNF), 1:01.09, 58.76, 1:09.32, (56.60) => 1:03.06
*2+3+4*: 1:18.17
*2+3+4+5*: 2:50.78
*Clock*: (DNF), 11.89, 12.54, (9.70), 13.52 => 12.65
*Pyraminx*: 12.93, (13.87), 9.34, (DNF), 8.79 => 12.05
Terrible.
*Square-1*: (41.28), 31.41, 30.29, 18.92, (17.81) => 26.88
lolwut


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 14, 2010)

*4x4*: *1:57.89* (1:43.55), (2:05.81), 1:44.77, 2:05.58, 2:03.31

*pyraminx*: *13.22* 12.34, 14.46, 12.86, (10.00), (15.25)

*2x2*: *7.96* 8.56, (7.06), (9.88), 8.03, 7.30

*3x3*: *28.54* 28.66, 28.27, (26.88), (36.47), 28.69

*2x2-4x4 relay*: *2:34.59*


----------



## Micael (Jan 14, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 2x2x2BLD: 1:04.03, DNF, 43.32 = 43.32
> 3x3x3BLD: DNF, 2:25.44, 3:25.71 = 2:25.44
> 4x4x4BLD: 14:24.94 [7:20.78], DNF [13:48.86, 7:13.20], DNS = 14:24.94
> pb at the time.
> ...



Wow, you scored in every bld events!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 14, 2010)

Micael said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2BLD: 1:04.03, DNF, 43.32 = 43.32
> ...



Yes, I thought so too when I read his post. Excellent! 
And then with him and Lars Nielsson active at big BLD I wonder if it is about time to convince 
Arnaud that 6x6BLD might be an event to restore in this comp. Or do you not have the time, Mike? 
For you it takes only 30 minutes .

There may now be 4-5 persons willing to try it, at least from time to time.
Edit: come to think of it, Maarten has promised to do all events every week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...


Yes, amazing job! And you beat me at 5x5x5 BLD (which wasn't hard this week, unfortunately).



MatsBergsten said:


> And then with him and Lars Nielsson active at big BLD I wonder if it is about time to convince Arnaud that 6x6BLD might be an event to restore in this comp. Or do you not have the time, Mike? For you it takes only 30 minutes .



I still hope to do a 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD for every single weekly competition this year, although I won't beat myself up over it if I occasionally miss one. I don't think I can afford to skip them, since they seem to help my 5x5x5 BLD speed and accuracy so much. It would be greatly appreciated if Arnaud would add them back, but whether he does or not, I will continue to do them. I consider them much higher priority for me than multiBLD every week.  My recommendation would be that he simply do them as best of 1 format - any more is kind of ridiculous. If I ever want to use weekly competition scrambles for a multi, I'll pull them from speedsolving scrambles.

And for this week, here are my very mixed results:

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*7x7x7:* DNF [1:25:33.91, 28:47], 6:43.40, 7:06.28, 7:04.31, 7:30.27 = *7:13.62*
Comment: When I focus on 7x7x7, I do much better than my normal weekly attempts – if only I didn’t have that terrible last solve. I think the 6:43.40 is very much my personal best! As for the BLD solve, I had had too little sleep the night before and was not thinking clearly at all, so I had a disaster with my memorization. I had memory recall pauses on almost every type of piece. Still, I almost got it – I was off by 4 wings (I couldn’t remember one image) and 2 outer + centers (I executed an algorithm incorrectly).

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.93, 35.18, 47.41 = *30.93*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:25.06, 1:59.11, 1:30.41 = *1:30.41*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:58.70, 3:34], DNF [8:57.74, 5:06], 8:56.72 [4:15] = *8:56.72*
Comment: Pretty awful week for big BLD except for the 6x6x6. First solve was off by 3 wings – I got two images out of order. Second solve was off by 3 centers – when solving a commutator, I used K instead of J – I had correctly memorized and recalled it, but I used the wrong piece when executing. Third solve was done carefully to avoid DNF.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:33.95, 8:17], DNF [15:20.34, 7:45], DNF [18:02.97, 9:30] = *DNF*
Comment: Disaster! It still always makes me feel kind of sick when I DNF all three. The first one was off by 3 wings – I did UV instead of VU (I memorized and recalled it correctly, but when executing, I thought of U as V and V as U). The second one was off by 3 centrals and 2 X centers – the centrals happened because I memorized AN instead of CN, and the X centers were my misexecuting PV. The third one was off by corner parity – I had forgotten to correct wing parity in my usual order earlier, so I went back to get it, and then forgot I still had corner parity to fix. So very pointless and disappointing.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 19:26.86* [10:17]
Comment: This went pretty well until I hit the corners of the second cube. I couldn't remember them! I figure it cost me about 4 minutes or so. But at least I finally did remember them and got them all right. A little disappointing, but at least it was successful.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 28:20.54 [13:14], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: New UWR, as I reported earlier in the blindfold accomplishment thread. An amazing solve! It helps make up a little for the 5x5x5 BLD disaster this week.
*Magic:* 2.08, 1.86, 2.11, 2.22, 1.78 = *2.02*
*Master Magic:* 5.21, 5.25, 6.88, 4.63, 4.81 = *5.09*


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



I would definitely give 6x6x6BLD a go if it were an event. I'm sure I can find a 2 hour slot to do it in!


----------



## roller (Jan 14, 2010)

Adam Mackowiak

*3x3: *
46.83, 33.34, 33.33, 34.28, 32.12 = *35.98*

*Pyraminx:*
14.59, 29.91, 16.83, 18.78, 12.12 = *18.45*

*5x5* (3rd day of solving it  )
7.04.46, 7.17.08, 7.41.66, 7.39.45, 7.11.45 = *7.22.66*

Not bad for first time (A)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 14, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



You're so mean...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Maybe we should add 7x7x7BLD avg5 as well just for maarten


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(5.89), 5.25, (3.09), 4.07, 5.25 = 4.86

*3x3x3*
(13.78), 14.01, 16.37, (17.89), 14.66 = 15.01 lol

*4x4x4*
1:08.97, 1:06.19, 1:02.09, (1:09.90), (56.98) = 1:05.75... yuk

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
DNF, 53.58, 54.47

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
3:58.44, 3:11.81, 4:14.55

*3x3x3 One Handed*
53.49, 45.34, 42.34, (53.71), (32.72) = 47.06 lol roux

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
R2BL2U'B2UFD'BRF'RFR'F' xz' R'U2R2U2R'U'RU'R2 y2 L'U2RU'R'U2LRU'R'U' y2 R'U2R2UR'U'R'U2rURU'r' = 48


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 14, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.45 4.18 (5.01) (3.10) 3.94 = 4.19

*Square-1*: 16.12 16.54 (22.09) (10.46) 11.75 = 14.80 LOL the last two solves saved my average. I need to practice cube shape...

*3x3*: 14.56 (16.13) 15.22 (12.13) 13.19 = 14.32 Excellent 

*3x3 OH*: (33.80) 28.82 31.79 (23.88) 28.06 = 29.56 First sub-30 avg, and pb single 

*Pyraminx*: 7.12	(8.22)	7.22	(4.70) 6.23 = 6.86 Kinda bad...


----------



## Laura O (Jan 14, 2010)

2x2: 19.10, 13.47, 16.62, 14.04, 14.02 = 15.45
3x3: 41.46, 47.41, 40.08, 42.40, 35.90 = 41.45
Pyraminx: 13.09, 13.82, 14.25, 14.47, 15.19 = 14.16
Clock: 12.27, 12.71, 10.91, 13.75, 11.46 = 12.22


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.63 7.34 8.19 10.40 6.63
3x3x3: 20.83 28.02 20.24 21.13 29.44
4x4x4: 1:25.66 2:34.56 1:13.63 1:06.69 1:26.81
5x5x5: 2:29.84 2:26.81 2:17.33 2:04.63 2:20.69
6x6x6: 4:34.21 4:29.86 4:20.21 4:24.55 4:09.77
7x7x7: 6:39.94 7:54.94 7:28.27 7:28.94 6:31.03
222bf: 49.19 DNF DNF
333bf: 5:11.19 4:43.78 DNF
333mbf: 2 out of 2 in 17:26
3330h: 46.86 44.00 45.34 42.44 35.27
333mts: 2:19.13 1:19.44 1:04.66 DNF DNF
234: 1:50.59
2345: 4:32.27
magic: 1.81 5.36 2.06 3.43 3.78
mmagic: 5.75 4.21 4.58 5.72 5.38
clock: 17.25 15.36 18.97 17.00 19.69
mminx: 2:41.33 3:12.56 3:32.93 3:09.18 3:01.00
pminx: 18.06 12.53 12.91 9.44 14.16
sq1: 47.13 1:02.34 1:17.38 55.58 44.80


----------



## Hays (Jan 15, 2010)

2x2: (6.84) 7.09 (7.59) 6.97 7.09 = 7.05
3x3: (15.8) 11.5 (10.83) 14.94 12.19 = 12.88
4x4: (56.33) (1:11.34) 57.61 57.72 57.03 = 57.45
5x5: (1:45.8) 1:34.02 1:30.61 1:36.97 (1:26.00) = 1:33.87
6x6: 2:39.00 2:51.68 (2:34.13) 3:12.9 (DNF) = 2:54.53
7x7: 5:26.25 5:10.3 (5:06.96) 5:30.65 (5:55.25) = 5:22.4
2x2BLD: 3:20.56 DNF DNF = 3:20.56
3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3OH: 43.44 (49.47) (36.09) 38.4 36.5 = 39.48
3x3MTS: 1:58.13 (1:14.8) 1:29.72 1:28.86 (DNF) = 1:38.9
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:29.97
2x2-5x5 relay: 2:47.81
MAgic: (.96) .97 .97 .97 (1.13) = .97
Master Magic: (4.75) (3.00) 4.63 4.06 3.43 = 4.04
Megaminx: 1:57.44 1:52.00 1:37.84 (2:00.81) (1:32.55) = 1:49.09
Pyraminx: 14.68 (13.83) 13.833 (16.97) 15.9 = 14.8


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 15, 2010)

2x2: (7.30), 6.05, 6.46, 5.59, (5.46) = 6.03
3x3: (14.03), 15.33, (16.11), 16.05, 16.00 = 15.79
4x4: 1:14.69, 1:12.81, (1:06.86), 1:22.90, (1:28.90) = 1:16.80
5x5: 2:08.47, (1:59.81), 2:33.69, (2:52.52), 2:07.83 = 2:16.66
clock: 11.84, (12.00), 11.88, 9.63, (9.21) = 11.12
pyraminx: (9.84), (16.28), 10.18, 10.69, 10.72 = 10.53
3x3oh: 36.31, 42.08, (DNF), (33.55), 35.40 = 37.93

Never got time to do FMC =/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> 7x7x7: 6:39.94 7:54.94 7:28.27 7:28.94 6:31.03



Awww, you beat me by 1 second.

Nice to see you fully competing again this week, Arnaud. And good job on the multi!


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 15, 2010)

Victor Larsen:
Hopefully not too late.

*2x2:*
17.62, (19.14), 11.12, (7.18), 14.89 = *14.54*

*3x3:*
34.43, (27.17), (36.28), 32.70, 32.50 = *33.21*

*4x4:*
(2:21.89), 2:19.62, (2:00.84), 2:05.70, 2:18.01 = *2:14.44*

*5x5:*
(4:12.40), 4:13.14, 4:25.26, (4:47.98), 4:27.26 = *4:22.04*

*3x3OH:*
1:42.70, 2:04.29, (2:52.89), 1:46.92, (1:39.71) = *1:51.30*

*3x3 match:*
DNF(2:24.98), (2:13.40), 4:17.86, 3:34.04, 2:41.29 = *3:31.06*
Took a break and it shows.

*2-4 relay:
3:15.86*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2010)

vlarsen said:


> Victor Larsen:
> Hopefully not too late.



No, this one has some 12 hours to go still 
(Every competition is open at least 7 full days and this one was not up until Saturday)

So you can do more events


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

I couldn't resist taking a quick look at the fewest moves for last week, now that it's expired and I technically shouldn't be able to compete, and I came up with this absolutely ridiculous 32-move solution completely written down after just 15:22:

Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F D B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' F' R'
Solution: R2 B L2 U' F D' B2 F' U R2 F R2 F' B R' B' R' D' R' D2 R B R' B' D' F D R D' R' F' R'

2x cross: R2 B L2 U' F D' B2 F' U
3rd pair: R2 F R2 F'
4th pair: B R' B' R' D' R'
OLL: D2 R B R' B' D' F D R D' R' F' R'

13 move OLL but PLL skip gives a 32 move solution. Downright silly. The 2x cross at the beginning was amazing, because there were probably 20 or more ways to make the exact same 2x cross, just by interchanging the order of the moves. So I just tried a few until I stumbled on a PLL skip.


----------



## Micael (Jan 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (19.13), 9.79, 14.71, (6.12), 17.27 = *13.92*
*3x3x3:* 31.08, 29.08, (36.13), (28.41), 28.98 = *29.71*
*4x4x4:* 2:56.99, 2:09.89, 2:05.60, 2:01.07, 1:59.51

*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:40.32 = *1:40.32 *did very wasted after hard bike workout
*3x3x3BLD:* 3:18.06, 2:23.38, 1:56.50 = *1:56.50 *that's funny how I gradually wake up 
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* Quite close: second one is a wrong sticker shoot in the r slice while last one is a D setup move missing
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF* still happy with this effort. They were my third and fouth ever attempts.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/13 = 3 in 60:00* [44:36 - only memo 12 cubes]
That was hard. I was not able to memorize. I give up to memo the 13th one, because of too little time remaining. Then I was only able to execute 11 cubes before 60:00. That was just not a good day for it, really not.


----------



## ero'2x (Jan 16, 2010)

3x3
5:	00:31.12	
4:	00:25.50	
3:	00:23.18	
2:	00:20.56	
1:	00:22.15

5x5
5:	03:35.00	x
4:	03:37.92	x
3:	03:02.64	x
2:	03:32.89	x
1:	03:36.92	x =03:34.93


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 16, 2010)

2x2x2 = (11.37) 13.59 11.84 12.96 (13.84) average: 12.80

3x3x3 = (29.44) (45.44) 34.76 33.73 34.73 average: 34.40

Meh, didnt have enough time to compete for other puzzles


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2010)

*Results week 2*

Congratulations Simon (and Sweden !!), it did not take long to better
last weeks result. 75 competitors this week. This competition is getting
more and more popular 

*2x2x2*(56)

 3.27 DavidWoner
 3.35 Anthony
 3.62 fazrulz
 3.67 Edward_Lin
 3.75 SimonWestlund
 3.97 Mats Valk
 4.02 oskarasbrink
 4.19 Neo63
 4.22 ben1996123
 4.48 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.65 MTGjumper
 4.86 Kirjava
 5.01 Yi Ren
 5.12 Ryanrex116
 5.15 MistArts
 5.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.50 Kyle Barry
 5.62 Yes, We Can!
 5.83 qqwref
 6.02 Rubiks560
 6.02 mazei
 6.03 Tim Reynolds
 6.07 Kian
 6.90 flee135
 6.95 TEGTaylor
 7.05 Hays
 7.22 ianini
 7.27 Musli4brekkies
 7.38 randomtoad
 7.86 Hong_Zhang
 7.96 blizzardmb
 8.05 AvGalen
 8.29 Evan Liu
 8.37 kinch2002
 8.41 mande
 9.12 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.14 PeterV
 9.17 pierrotlenageur
 9.63 Cride5
 10.06 jamesdeanludlow
 10.59 Am1n-
 10.88 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 10.95 Inf3rn0
 11.56 Flicky
 12.16 Zane_C
 12.58 lilkdub503
 12.80 CubesOfTheWorld
 13.21 MichaelErskine
 13.88 Lumej
 13.92 Micael
 13.98 anythingtwisty
 14.33 MatsBergsten
 14.54 vlarsen
 14.89 larf
 16.31 jave
 16.98 aronpm
*3x3x3 *(67)

 10.03 Mats Valk
 10.17 fazrulz
 10.58 SimonWestlund
 12.34 mazei
 12.42 MTGjumper
 12.73 Hays
 13.08 oskarasbrink
 13.40 ManasijV
 13.58 Edward_Lin
 13.66 DavidWoner
 13.85 Rubiks560
 14.05 Yes, We Can!
 14.32 Neo63
 14.48 qqwref
 14.65 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.01 Kirjava
 15.26 pjk
 15.79 Tim Reynolds
 15.86 kinch2002
 15.97 flee135
 15.97 Yi Ren
 16.02 Edmund
 16.32 Jake Gouldon
 17.29 Kian
 17.38 Edward
 17.81 TEGTaylor
 18.09 Edam
 18.16 Kyle Barry
 18.62 mande
 19.28 ianini
 19.40 JunwenYao
 19.76 ben1996123
 21.08 pierrotlenageur
 21.66 Evan Liu
 22.01 Ryanrex116
 22.52 Musli4brekkies
 22.56 randomtoad
 23.06 ZB_FTW!!!
 23.16 Hong_Zhang
 23.33 AvGalen
 23.61 ero'2x
 23.86 lilkdub503
 24.01 Cride5
 24.62 Lumej
 24.79 jamesdeanludlow
 26.20 liljthedude
 26.22 Zane_C
 26.70 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 27.35 Am1n-
 27.91 Inf3rn0
 27.93 jave
 28.47 aronpm
 28.54 blizzardmb
 28.89 anythingtwisty
 29.71 Micael
 29.93 PeterV
 33.21 vlarsen
 33.26 Flicky
 33.65 roller
 33.66 Fox
 34.41 CubesOfTheWorld
 35.82 janelle
 36.26 MichaelErskine
 41.31 larf
 41.75 SaberSlash49
 42.25 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(39)

 44.83 fazrulz
 50.29 Mats Valk
 50.75 qqwref
 51.70 mazei
 53.89 SimonWestlund
 55.60 MTGjumper
 56.42 Edward_Lin
 56.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 57.45 Hays
 1:05.75 Kirjava
 1:09.92 Yes, We Can!
 1:10.52 JunwenYao
 1:12.23 flee135
 1:12.66 kinch2002
 1:13.20 oskarasbrink
 1:13.48 Kian
 1:14.25 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.80 Tim Reynolds
 1:16.92 Rubiks560
 1:22.03 AvGalen
 1:26.24 jamesdeanludlow
 1:30.65 Ryanrex116
 1:32.25 ianini
 1:36.31 Evan Liu
 1:43.15 MistArts
 1:45.48 Hong_Zhang
 1:47.59 randomtoad
 1:53.28 Am1n-
 1:56.76 Lumej
 1:57.37 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 1:57.89 blizzardmb
 2:05.52 Micael
 2:05.75 aronpm
 2:08.30 jave
 2:14.44 vlarsen
 2:25.74 Flicky
 2:29.83 lilkdub503
 2:49.25 MichaelErskine
 3:25.37 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(30)

 1:17.50 fazrulz
 1:32.44 Mats Valk
 1:32.62 qqwref
 1:33.87 Hays
 1:34.12 SimonWestlund
 1:37.92 mazei
 1:41.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:53.93 Edward_Lin
 2:07.78 oskarasbrink
 2:10.21 flee135
 2:12.59 Kian
 2:16.66 Tim Reynolds
 2:21.61 AvGalen
 2:23.30 Yes, We Can!
 2:25.54 kinch2002
 2:34.55 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.67 Rubiks560
 2:42.39 jamesdeanludlow
 2:45.74 Hong_Zhang
 2:49.07 Ryanrex116
 2:52.32 Am1n-
 3:34.94 ero'2x
 3:47.35 Evan Liu
 3:50.37 Flicky
 4:02.04 aronpm
 4:21.89 vlarsen
 4:24.69 MichaelErskine
 4:59.45 ZB_FTW!!!
 7:22.66 roller
 9:13.58 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(15)

 2:54.26 Hays
 3:01.65 qqwref
 3:02.09 Mats Valk
 3:23.42 SimonWestlund
 4:24.87 AvGalen
 5:16.48 jamesdeanludlow
 5:29.56 kinch2002
 5:33.06 Am1n-
 5:41.74 Ryanrex116
 6:02.09 pierrotlenageur
 7:31.11 Flicky
 8:16.96 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF aronpm
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*7x7x7*(15)

 4:39.57 qqwref
 4:57.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:58.10 Mats Valk
 5:20.79 SimonWestlund
 5:22.31 Hays
 7:12.38 AvGalen
 7:13.53 Kian
 7:13.62 Mike Hughey
 7:55.49 Hong_Zhang
 8:10.93 jamesdeanludlow
 8:28.92 Am1n-
 9:40.13 pierrotlenageur
10:24.95 kinch2002
12:07.54 MichaelErskine
15:27.03 aronpm
*3x3 one handed*(45)

 19.17 fazrulz
 21.23 Yi Ren
 22.37 Mats Valk
 23.56 mazei
 24.31 DavidWoner
 24.45 SimonWestlund
 24.88 ManasijV
 25.61 qqwref
 27.33 Edmund
 29.10 MTGjumper
 29.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 29.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.56 Neo63
 30.75 Edward_Lin
 31.12 Yes, We Can!
 31.14 Rubiks560
 32.90 flee135
 32.93 Kyle Barry
 37.44 Ryanrex116
 37.93 Tim Reynolds
 38.29 kinch2002
 39.11 Kian
 39.19 Hays
 41.09 randomtoad
 43.78 Evan Liu
 43.93 AvGalen
 44.92 Edward
 45.75 mande
 47.06 Kirjava
 52.88 pierrotlenageur
 59.24 lilkdub503
 1:00.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:02.23 TEGTaylor
 1:04.59 Kidstardust
 1:05.51 Zane_C
 1:11.50 Inf3rn0
 1:13.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1:16.32 liljthedude
 1:18.34 jave
 1:18.79 Hong_Zhang
 1:20.32 Lumej
 1:29.01 aronpm
 1:35.74 MichaelErskine
 1:51.30 vlarsen
 2:12.80 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 2:20.69 SimonWestlund
 2:52.47 Kian
 2:56.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:36.58 Ryanrex116
 5:08.12 kinch2002
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(29)

 6.19 Mats Valk
 7.05 Edward_Lin
 9.96 ben1996123
 10.58 Anthony
 10.75 DavidWoner
 14.15 SimonWestlund
 15.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.63 Yes, We Can!
 30.93 Mike Hughey
 34.67 Rubiks560
 39.15 MatsBergsten
 43.32 kinch2002
 49.00 mande
 49.19 AvGalen
 49.81 Hong_Zhang
 53.58 Kirjava
 1:02.88 qqwref
 1:04.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:21.47 aronpm
 1:24.10 mazei
 1:33.35 Am1n-
 1:40.32 Micael
 3:20.56 Hays
 4:06.12 Inf3rn0
 4:12.15 Cride5
 DNF randomtoad
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Kian
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(25)

 1:30.41 Mike Hughey
 1:31.56 MatsBergsten
 1:35.07 ManasijV
 1:56.50 Micael
 1:57.35 SimonWestlund
 2:08.54 Hong_Zhang
 2:13.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:19.72 mande
 2:25.44 kinch2002
 2:31.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:58.88 Mats Valk
 3:02.66 Yes, We Can!
 3:06.26 qqwref
 3:11.81 Kirjava
 3:16.86 aronpm
 3:25.60 Rubiks560
 3:36.02 Kian
 4:31.20 randomtoad
 4:43.78 AvGalen
 5:05.38 pierrotlenageur
 5:27.46 Am1n-
 6:08.40 Zane_C
 DNF Hays
 DNF Inf3rn0
 DNF mazei
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 8:56.72 Mike Hughey
 9:15.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 9:48.00 MatsBergsten
11:22.00 LarsN
12:26.96 kinch2002
22:59.00 SimonWestlund
 DNF Micael
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

16:31.00 LarsN
27:52.00 trying-to-speedcube...
30:03.10 kinch2002
 DNF Micael
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

10/12 blah
4/4 Mike Hughey
3/3 kinch2002
3/3 Kian
8/13 Micael
2/2 trying-to-speedcube...
2/2 pierrotlenageur
4/7 MatsBergsten
1/2 mande
1/2 SimonWestlund
0/2 Yes, We Can!
0/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(15)

 57.03 Mats Valk
 59.03 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:03.06 qqwref
 1:04.21 kinch2002
 1:11.13 SimonWestlund
 1:15.19 flee135
 1:30.12 mande
 1:31.93 Hong_Zhang
 1:38.90 Hays
 1:52.32 Kian
 2:30.12 pierrotlenageur
 2:40.76 Fox
 3:31.06 vlarsen
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*2-3-4 Relay*(29)

 1:01.17 fazrulz
 1:06.28 Mats Valk
 1:14.82 SimonWestlund
 1:17.86 MTGjumper
 1:18.02 Edward_Lin
 1:18.17 qqwref
 1:20.78 mazei
 1:29.43 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:29.97 Hays
 1:37.87 kinch2002
 1:42.35 Kian
 1:50.59 AvGalen
 1:51.97 pierrotlenageur
 1:52.65 Ryanrex116
 2:03.34 Rubiks560
 2:08.16 ianini
 2:10.32 Evan Liu
 2:18.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2:20.54 Hong_Zhang
 2:31.38 Am1n-
 2:34.59 blizzardmb
 2:43.13 aronpm
 2:44.28 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 2:52.77 lilkdub503
 2:54.24 jave
 3:04.43 Lumej
 3:15.86 vlarsen
 3:47.99 MichaelErskine
 5:06.01 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)

 2:38.33 Mats Valk
 2:47.81 Hays
 2:50.78 qqwref
 2:52.37 mazei
 3:00.11 SimonWestlund
 3:10.04 Edward_Lin
 3:11.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:19.22 MTGjumper
 3:44.25 kinch2002
 3:54.21 Kian
 4:06.57 Rubiks560
 4:13.27 pierrotlenageur
 4:32.27 AvGalen
 4:52.96 Ryanrex116
 4:59.19 Hong_Zhang
 5:04.18 jamesdeanludlow
 6:16.30 Am1n-
 6:20.72 Evan Liu
 6:24.75 Lumej
 7:07.11 aronpm
 8:44.24 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(18)

 0.97 Hays
 0.99 ben1996123
 1.11 Yes, We Can!
 1.24 Ryanrex116
 1.25 Mats Valk
 1.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.47 Evan Liu
 1.52 SimonWestlund
 1.57 PeterV
 1.65 jamesdeanludlow
 1.89 Musli4brekkies
 1.95 Edward_Lin
 1.98 aronpm
 2.02 Mike Hughey
 2.19 Kian
 2.79 MichaelErskine
 3.09 AvGalen
 3.81 pierrotlenageur
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.94 jamesdeanludlow
 3.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.66 Yi Ren
 3.86 Ryanrex116
 4.04 Hays
 5.09 Mike Hughey
 5.23 AvGalen
 5.27 Mats Valk
*Clock*(14)

 8.53 DavidWoner
 9.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.12 Tim Reynolds
 11.85 Yi Ren
 12.00 SimonWestlund
 12.15 larf
 12.34 Rubiks560
 12.65 qqwref
 14.43 ianini
 16.82 Ryanrex116
 17.74 AvGalen
 17.75 jamesdeanludlow
 23.04 ZB_FTW!!!
 28.15 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(28)

 5.59 SimonWestlund
 6.52 Mats Valk
 6.62 fazrulz
 6.86 Neo63
 7.87 Edward_Lin
 7.98 DavidWoner
 8.08 kinch2002
 8.15 flee135
 8.89 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.21 Yi Ren
 9.63 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.80 Yes, We Can!
 10.34 Ryanrex116
 10.53 Tim Reynolds
 12.05 qqwref
 13.20 AvGalen
 13.22 blizzardmb
 14.18 larf
 14.53 Hays
 15.01 Inf3rn0
 15.07 Hong_Zhang
 16.01 jave
 16.73 roller
 18.43 Musli4brekkies
 19.83 MichaelErskine
 20.24 jamesdeanludlow
 21.43 pierrotlenageur
 35.05 aronpm
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:05.34 SimonWestlund
 1:30.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:34.38 mazei
 1:49.09 Hays
 1:57.88 Yes, We Can!
 2:08.19 Rubiks560
 2:15.49 Mats Valk
 2:49.79 Ryanrex116
 3:07.58 AvGalen
 3:23.10 kinch2002
 3:33.23 Hong_Zhang
 3:51.63 Kian
 4:58.13 MichaelErskine
 5:10.56 aronpm
 6:02.66 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(15)

 13.30 MTGjumper
 14.80 Neo63
 18.00 DavidWoner
 19.17 Mats Valk
 19.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.94 SimonWestlund
 26.87 qqwref
 27.98 Yi Ren
 29.28 Hong_Zhang
 37.82 Ryanrex116
 41.40 Kidstardust
 55.02 AvGalen
 1:16.68 jamesdeanludlow
 2:43.75 MichaelErskine
 3:35.56 aronpm
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

27 guusrs
30 Mats Valk
31 fanwuq
32 MistArts
37 SimonWestlund
38 Inf3rn0
42 aronpm
48 Kirjava
49 ZB_FTW!!!
49 jamesdeanludlow
50 Zane_C
182 kinch2002
DNF  Cride5
DNF  pierrotlenageur
DNF  Am1n-
DNF  Kian
DNF  mande

*Contest results*

527 SimonWestlund
511 Mats Valk
487 trying-to-speedcube...
391 qqwref
376 kinch2002
355 Hays
329 Edward_Lin
311 fazrulz
302 mazei
298 Kian
290 Yes, We Can!
275 AvGalen
269 Rubiks560
267 Ryanrex116
256 MTGjumper
250 DavidWoner
243 pierrotlenageur
226 Hong_Zhang
212 flee135
209 Kirjava
205 jamesdeanludlow
200 Tim Reynolds
197 Yi Ren
191 Neo63
172 Hyprul 9-ty2
172 oskarasbrink
164 aronpm
164 mande
160 ZB_FTW!!!
155 Evan Liu
152 Am1n-
136 ben1996123
134 ManasijV
132 Mike Hughey
123 randomtoad
117 ianini
116 Kyle Barry
108 MatsBergsten
99 Micael
97 Inf3rn0
95 TEGTaylor
93 MichaelErskine
89 Edmund
87 MistArts
86 Anthony
83 blizzardmb
81 Musli4brekkies
78 Zane_C
75 lilkdub503
72 Lumej
71 JunwenYao
69 Cride5
68 Edward
62 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
60 jave
58 Flicky
56 vlarsen
53 pjk
47 Jake Gouldon
47 PeterV
43 Edam
43 ero'2x
36 liljthedude
35 larf
31 blah
27 guusrs
27 LarsN
26 roller
25 Kidstardust
25 fanwuq
24 anythingtwisty
23 Fox
21 CubesOfTheWorld
8 janelle
5 SaberSlash49


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *FMC:*49 U R2 B L2 U B2 D U z2 R U2 R' d R' U' R2 U R' U2 y' R' F R F' R' D2 L U2 L' U L R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' y2 U F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2
> X-cross: U R2 B L2 U B2 D (7/7)
> Pair 2: U z2 R U2 R' d R' U' R2 (7/14)
> Pair 3: U R' U2 y' R' F R F' (7/21)
> ...


My fmc was 49. Can you change that? Thanks. Wow, currently I have 158 Points, and will have more after the change. Last week I found it so hard, and I couldn't quite get over 100, so this week I spent so much time, and it got the results. Next week I must top this!

Edit: Thanks, now I have 160 points.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 16, 2010)

I like how I came in at last place in 7 events but came in at 27th overall


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2010)

> 5:22.31 Hays
> 7:12.38 AvGalen
> 7:13.53 Kian
> 7:13.62 Mike Hughey
> 7:55.49 Hong_Zhang



That's humorous. Only 3 people are between the huge gap of 5:22 and 7:55, and all are within .24 seconds of each other


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> > 5:22.31 Hays
> > 7:12.38 AvGalen
> > 7:13.53 Kian
> > 7:13.62 Mike Hughey
> ...



Yeah, and of course I had to be at the bottom. 

And it was my one non-BLD event, too! Ugh.


----------



## mande (Jan 16, 2010)

I should be promoted by 2 places in MultiBLD.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2010)

mande said:


> I should be promoted by 2 places in MultiBLD.



@mande: Yes, you are right. And you got +2 points too 

@Hays: please add that missing 0 in front of the .97 
Now you are first instead of last in Magic. What a little 0 can cause


----------



## Hays (Jan 17, 2010)

My magic results were put in as a DNF instead of a .97.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hays said:


> My magic results were put in as a DNF instead of a .97.



Aww... now I dont get to win for much longer  fail

EDIT: I think its because you put .97 instead of 0.97


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay! 

Wow, Mats Valk did a good job  Without even entering nearly as many events as me!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)
> 
> 27 guusrs
> 30 Mats Valk
> ...



I should be 182 moves(!), not 82 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)
> ...



Yes, I know. But the program does not accept results in FMC greater than 100 moves, so I have set your result to 82 for the program to work. Then every time I recalculate I edit in the extra 100 moves manually. But the last time I forgot . I trust you will not do this every week, then I will have to remove or alter that check.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Ok thanks, I didn't realise that this would cause a problem. I think FMC BLD is an event I don't plan on doing again as it is so tedius! Maybe I'll try it normally this week.


----------

